# The Everybody jump at once Driveler...



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Jacklegs


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Swede (Oct 15, 2010)

Ist Frietag


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Why didn't you start it....I was waitin on ya


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Jacklegs



Heyyyy.....I resemble that remark


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Swede said:


> Ist Frietag



Was up Waggy??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

What yall think about my new sigline?


----------



## Swede (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What yall think about my new sigline?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What yall think about my new sigline?



Me likey


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Why didn't you start it....I was waitin on ya



I don't start em I jus try to be around to finish em  
Sides I was busy werkin



BBQBOSS said:


> What yall think about my new sigline?



I think ya misspelled part of it


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What yall think about my new sigline?



They oughta make a t-shirt outta that


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 15, 2010)

I like puddin


I just want to know what Quack is doing with coozie's chicken mask?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Swede said:


> Ist Frietag


SWEEEEDESTER!!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> What yall think about my new sigline?


 I think it's misquoted.............................


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like puddin
> 
> 
> I just want to know what Quack is doing with coozie's chicken mask?



I wisht ya hadn't asked that


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

What's goin on???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What yall think about my new sigline?





Keebs said:


> I think it's misquoted.............................


I think you're right about that!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

Good mornin` Ladies!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's goin on???


Hey ya stranger!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` Ladies!


 Good Mornin 'Demus!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh, and Keebs, before you ask, the answer to your question, is yes!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think you're right about that!!


 Didn't see you slip in here..................  why aren't you going with Tag this weekend???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, and Keebs, before you ask, the answer to your question, is yes!


 I knew it would be before I even asked!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` Ladies!



Good Morning!!!!!



Keebs said:


> Hey ya stranger!!!



Hey hey hey


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good Morning!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey hey



 LOVE the sig line!!  Wish I coulda heard it though!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

I CALL FOUL!!!!!!!!











Nic & Tripod still get to play in the locked thread & we don't!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> LOVE the sig line!!  Wish I coulda heard it though!!



It was so funny! Even after I realized I said it wrong, I still couldn't say it right. Gotta watch out for them dang pecans in a fire.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I CALL FOUL!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





We are magic...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's goin on???



Ya fergit sumthin


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya fergit sumthin



I forget everything. I just rely on everyone else to remind me.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I CALL FOUL!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We would never!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was so funny! Even after I realized I said it wrong, I still couldn't say it right. Gotta watch out for them dang pecans in a fire.



Does this story involve braile on bottles in its telling


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

I will pay someone in the new Trident layers gum if they will come clean my house.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was so funny! Even after I realized I said it wrong, I still couldn't say it right. Gotta watch out for them dang pecans in a fire.


 



Nicodemus said:


> We are magic...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> We would never!



~~tapping foot, hand on hip~~slip-N-gabelle style~~ well??? which is it??? magic or never............ oh wait, there's proof!!  so that leaves magic............. HHHmmmmmm, yeah right,


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Does this story involve braile on bottles in its telling



Mebbe


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Does this story involve braile on bottles in its telling


Nope nor calling "Hey Rick" either!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I will pay someone in the new Trident layers gum if they will come clean my house.


 I NEVER get paid in Trident gum!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

SGG you need to come to town & go by the banks, free boiled peanuts today!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope nor calling "Hey Rick" either!!
> 
> 
> I NEVER get paid in Trident gum!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> SGG you need to come to town & go by the banks, free boiled peanuts today!!



Might have to do that. Thanks!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I CALL FOUL!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody likes a tattle tale keebs


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

Ya`ll do realize what tomorrow is, don`tcha...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll do realize what tomorrow is, don`tcha...



Saturday,just another day at the water plantfor me


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll do realize what tomorrow is, don`tcha...



Tomorrow is the day Tanner will kill is first deer AND its Tanner and Carters birthday party day.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll do realize what tomorrow is, don`tcha...



It's gonna be nice and cool too 

Is your harem going to let you out??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Nobody likes a tattle tale keebs


I not tattl'in, just posting an observation of events taking place.......................... 



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll do realize what tomorrow is, don`tcha...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> It's gonna be nice and cool too
> 
> Is your harem going to let you out??





Even they know when and where to draw the line.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tomorrow is the day Tanner will kill is first deer AND its Tanner and Carters birthday party day.






Nicodemus said:


> Even they know when and where to draw the line.


 Good thing I called that doctor for ya, huh??


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good thing I called that doctor for ya, huh??





Sure is!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll do realize what tomorrow is, don`tcha...



yep... as usual i will be helping run a grist mill making up some fresh cornmeal and grits. 

Wont be getting an opportuinty to shoot nuffin.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Even they know when and where to draw the line.



  Yeap...completely harmless


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll do realize what tomorrow is, don`tcha...



Ain't got nowhere to shoot a gun til late in the season, BUT....I live in a Bow-only county


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yep... as usual i will be helping run a grist mill making up some fresh cornmeal and grits.
> 
> Wont be getting an opportuinty to shoot nuffin.


  I'll think about ya when I get to my spot! 



bigox911 said:


> Yeap...completely harmless


 as long as he don't climb!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll do realize what tomorrow is, don`tcha...



Saturday.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Saturday.



As I recall you'll spend it lookin like somekinda camoflauge monkey on one of the stick n string WMAs


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> As I recall you'll spend it lookin like somekinda camoflauge monkey on one of the stick n string WMAs


 He modeled his get up for you already??? Izjealous!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

My 'nurses' done tole me what will happen if I don`t do right. I do not want them mad at me!   specially since I sharpen their knives for them!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He modeled his get up for you already??? Izjealous!



Well hello miz jealous  wanna see mine


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> My 'nurses' done tole me what will happen if I don`t do right. I do not want them mad at me!   specially since I sharpen their knives for them!






Hankus said:


> Well hello miz jealous  wanna see mine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



You're waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy too  to see a fat man in camo. Somebody needs to let you out more


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You're waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy too  to see a fat man in camo. Somebody needs to let you out more





She`s happy because she saw me the other day.   She`s also happy because I gave her a big hug, twice.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You're waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy too  to see a fat man in camo. Somebody needs to let you out more


Can't beat a man in camo or uniform, just makes me  



Nicodemus said:


> She`s happy because she saw me the other day.   She`s also happy because I gave her a big hug, twice.


 Well, that too...................


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can't beat a man in camo or uniform, just makes me
> 
> 
> Well, that too...................



With full confidence I can say that you my dear are a strange individual


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> With full confidence I can say that you my dear are a strange individual


Me???  wellll, helloooo kettle then!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me???  wellll, helloooo kettle then!



Hello  wanna drank


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

Wellllll.... I gots my birfday suit on at werk.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hello  wanna drank


 Rain check till 5:01............ I love my job & wanna keep it! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Wellllll.... I gots my birfday suit on at werk.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wellllll.... I gots my birfday suit on at werk.



For the sake of all involved I hope yer werkin from home


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wellllll.... I gots my birfday suit on at werk.



I hope it is covered by that red shirt of yours


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> For the sake of all involved I hope yer werkin from home





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hope it is covered by that red shirt of yours



Nope!  Max air flow baby!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 15, 2010)

I gonna have nightmares now


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nope!  Max air flow baby!



<br /><a


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yikes!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks I showed up at the wrong time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Looks I showed up at the wrong time!



Not necessarily


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wellllll.... I gots my birfday suit on at werk.





Hankus said:


> For the sake of all involved I hope yer werkin from home





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hope it is covered by that red shirt of yours





BBQBOSS said:


> Nope!  Max air flow baby!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yikes!!!!!!



TMI


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Looks I showed up at the wrong time!


You just have this uncanny knack........................ 



boneboy96 said:


> TMI


Ban him!!!!


----------



## ButcherTony (Oct 15, 2010)

whos jumping now........?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> whos jumping now........?


Anyone that walks up on BBQBoss............


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 15, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> whos jumping now........?



me,I'm gonna jump in da bed


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You just have this uncanny knack........................
> 
> 
> Ban him!!!!







Keebs said:


> Anyone that walks up on BBQBoss............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 15, 2010)

Why did I login here......


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 15, 2010)

Afternoon Drive by All ! ! !


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Why do I have this disturbing feelin BOSS ain't kiddin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Why did I login here......


 habit??



F14Gunner said:


> Afternoon Drive by All ! ! !






Hankus said:


> Why do I have this disturbing feelin BOSS ain't kiddin


'cause you know he ain't..............


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Why do I have this disturbing feelin BOSS ain't kiddin


 

If you thank yall are disturbed by this just think about how my wife feels?!?!? She has to live with me!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> If you thank yall are disturbed by this just think about how my wife feels?!?!? She has to live with me!



But she *chooses* to live with you!  We don't!! 

I wonder if she knew what she was getting herself in to?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> If you thank yall are disturbed by this just think about how my wife feels?!?!? She has to live with me!



I like Jessica, she's a sweetie!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> But she *chooses* to live with you!  We don't!!
> 
> I wonder if she knew what she was getting herself in to?



I'm bettin she had no clue


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like Jessica, she's a sweetie!!



Hey quack did ya find anythin good the campers left


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey quack did ya find anythin good the campers left



Found Josh's coozie and DeereHauler's cooler, other than that the place was spotless!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> If you thank yall are disturbed by this just think about how my wife feels?!?!? She has to live with me!


 poor thang...............



OutFishHim said:


> But she *chooses* to live with you!  We don't!!
> 
> I wonder if she knew what she was getting herself in to?


she wuz snookered I tell ya!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I like Jessica, she's a sweetie!!


 yeah she is! 



Hankus said:


> I'm bettin she had no clue


I'd be willing to bet you're right!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like puddin
> 
> 
> I just want to know what Quack is doing with coozie's chicken mask?



I think I lost it too??




Keebs said:


> LOVE the sig line!!  Wish I coulda heard it though!!




Who's sig line, Karens, or Matties??




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I will pay someone in the new Trident layers gum if they will come clean my house.





It cost a little extra if I clean nekkid. . . just let me know.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's sig line, Karens, or Matties??



 Karen's!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Karen's!!!



Don't shoost Unkle Drankus. It were an honest mistake anybody coulda made


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Don't shoost Unkle Drankus. It were an honest mistake anybody coulda made



Quackster knows coming from me its =love taps and
=hotkisses


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Don't shoost Unkle Drankus. It were an honest mistake anybody coulda made


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Karen's!!!



Personally, I like Matty's better.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 15, 2010)

Afternoon all


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Personally, I like Matty's better.


And you got to wear the shirt tooooooo.............. 



jmfauver said:


> Afternoon all


 Afternoon!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And you got to wear the shirt tooooooo..............
> 
> 
> Afternoon!



How ya feeling today?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How ya feeling today?


 Ready to go HUNTIN!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> [/quote
> 
> 
> Hankus said:
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 15, 2010)

OK...sugar rush is wearing off!   Where's my sweet thang?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ready to go HUNTIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...sugar rush is wearing off!   Where's my sweet thang?



Here Im is!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Ready to go HUNTIN!!!
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found Josh's coozie and DeereHauler's cooler, other than that the place was spotless!!



Anyone find a nice pair of safety/sun glasses? Mine dissapeared  I put em somewhere n forgot bout em, and aint seen em since FPG


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone find a nice pair of safety/sun glasses? Mine dissapeared  I put em somewhere n forgot bout em, and aint seen em since FPG



They was on your hat in da pictures


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ready to go HUNTIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Ready to go HUNTIN!!!
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> But she *chooses* to live with you!  We don't!!
> 
> I wonder if she knew what she was getting herself in to?



She dated me for the better part of 10 years before i married her!   She must not have no sense! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I like Jessica, she's a sweetie!!



You want her? 




Hankus said:


> I'm bettin she had no clue



Naw, she dont.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

How bout now


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, I 'confoozed... I thought a southern Cutie >OR< an ol' southern grump was supposed to start this thread ??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

hushup and throw me a beer Drankus!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 15, 2010)

Man it ain't even 5 pm yet  

Jessica is in trouble tonight.....you got that mill goin yet man?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hushup and throw me a beer Drankus!



Look out here it comes


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone find a nice pair of safety/sun glasses? Mine dissapeared  I put em somewhere n forgot bout em, and aint seen em since FPG


 nope, wanna meet up at Quacks & I'll help ya look for them?? 



jmfauver said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Ready to go HUNTIN!!!
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Man it ain't even 5 pm yet
> 
> Jessica is in trouble tonight.....you got that mill goin yet man?



She will jus  BOSS into shape


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Man it ain't even 5 pm yet
> 
> Jessica is in trouble tonight.....you got that mill goin yet man?



I aint even left woodstock yet, brother.  No beer drinkin this weekend. All business.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I aint even left woodstock yet, brother.  No beer drinkin this weekend. All business.



 no beer drinkin  say it ain't so say it ain't so. Has ya reformed yer ways or gots excess likker or sumthin


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> no beer drinkin  say it ain't so say it ain't so. Has ya reformed yer ways or gots excess likker or sumthin



Believe it or not i can go more than 3 days without a beer!  Matter of fact i aint had one since last saturday   The inlaws dont like that kind of stuff so i respect their home when im there.   It aint no big thang.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Believe it or not i can go more than 3 days without a beer!  Matter of fact i aint had one since last saturday   The inlaws dont like that kind of stuff so i respect their home when im there.   It aint no big thang.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 15, 2010)

Driveby on the way out the door!!......Going to pick up some big ole ribeyes on the way home for the grill tomorrow night.........Baldfish should be at the house when I get there......Gonna go hang a stand for in the morning!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Believe it or not i can go more than 3 days without a beer!  Matter of fact i aint had one since last saturday   The inlaws dont like that kind of stuff so i respect their home when im there.   It aint no big thang.



Ats cool man I can respect that 

3 days without beer  I mite live but why chance it 



bigox911 said:


>



Wanna help me move deer stands tonite


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Believe it or not i can go more than 3 days without a beer!  Matter of fact i aint had one since last saturday   The inlaws dont like that kind of stuff so i respect their home when im there.   It aint no big thang.





bigox911 said:


>


 Ditto, I've been known to ~gasp~ go a whole week! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Driveby on the way out the door!!......Going to pick up some big ole ribeyes on the way home for the grill tomorrow night.........Baldfish should be at the house when I get there......Gonna go hang a stand for in the morning!!


  I've got oyster's for tonight & a pork roast for tomorrow, stand's already in place, just gotta get up & go! 
Tell my B,B & B Bro............ Hi!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Driveby on the way out the door!!......Going to pick up some big ole ribeyes on the way home for the grill tomorrow night.........Baldfish should be at the house when I get there......Gonna go hang a stand for in the morning!!



Good luck man


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Going to pick up some big ole ribeyes on the way home for the grill tomorrow night.........


 
I am sooo glad I'm still full from lunch


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I've got oyster's for tonight & a pork roast for tomorrow, stand's already in place, just gotta get up & go!


 
See post 129, but...

ya'll are killin me!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> See post 129, but...
> 
> ya'll are killin me!



This bunch is Notorious for talking 'bout food.............. and most of them really back it up when it comes time to cook it too!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Hurry up beer'o'clock


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

sppptttttt...spppttttt...spptt...sptt..spt...Dang grass clippings, leaves, and dust


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> sppptttttt...spppttttt...spptt...sptt..spt...Dang grass clippings, leaves, and dust


 I thought you left to take a nap.................


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2010)

Nic? you around?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought you left to take a nap.................



I did...but the grass was lookin' at me!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic? you around?


 you're kidding right??  the doc half way turned him loose, he ain't no where NEAR civilization! 



Jeff C. said:


> I did...but the grass was lookin' at me!!!


~Ah`hem~ don't forget you have a package to deliver!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic? you around?





Just dropped by. What`cha got?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you're kidding right??  the doc half way turned him loose, he ain't no where NEAR civilization!
> 
> 
> ~Ah`hem~ don't forget you have a package to deliver!!



I'm waitin' on HIM!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm waitin' on HIM!!!


 I dunno then.............. he knows what it is too..............


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just dropped by. What`cha got?


ever make a wooden war club before?


Keebs said:


> you're kidding right??  the doc half way turned him loose, he ain't no where NEAR civilization!



 good


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

slip said:


> ever make a wooden war club before?
> 
> 
> good





Sure have. The style I made is called a "gunstock" war club. Do a search here, and it should come up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Nic...you ain't in STEALTH mode.....How are ya???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure have. The style I made is called a "gunstock" war club. Do a search here, and it should come up.



I just did a search, and this dadgum driveler came up!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

Here ya go Slip, found it.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=198087&highlight=warclub


Hey Jeff! Just decided to walk out in the open for a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Slip, found it.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=198087&highlight=warclub
> 
> ...



It's good to see ya for a change


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Slip, found it.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=198087&highlight=warclub
> 
> ...



awesome man

i dug up a tree this morning and am working on one right now. not sure how pretty it'll end up but i can already see why someone would not want this used against them

maybe if i can make up some PPG ill add a antler tine spike.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

slip said:


> awesome man
> 
> i dug up a tree this morning and am working on one right now. not sure how pretty it'll end up but i can already see why someone would not want this used against them
> 
> maybe if i can make up some PPG ill add a antler tine spike.






Yep...got my interest now.....I might give that a go myself.

I got a Black Walnut on the brink.....need to get it down before it rots. Got some Glove leather too. Always finding old metal in the ground around here also. That would be a good project for Jared and I


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nope, wanna meet up at Quacks & I'll help ya look for them??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Home from a long day at da Big House. Recliner back, shoes kicked off,full glass of mountain Dew and beeper sitting on the counter.
Woozer looks like a flower pot dog with that idiotic head cone thingy the vet put on him!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from a long day at da Big House. Recliner back, shoes kicked off,full glass of mountain Dew and beeper sitting on the counter.
> Woozer looks like a flower pot dog with that idiotic head cone thingy the vet put on him!



Sounds like a rough day bama It's fun to watch them with those on


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...got my interest now.....I might give that a go myself.
> 
> I got a Black Walnut on the brink.....need to get it down before it rots. Got some Glove leather too. Always finding old metal in the ground around here also. That would be a good project for Jared and I



heck yeah


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from a long day at da Big House. Recliner back, shoes kicked off,full glass of mountain Dew and beeper sitting on the counter.
> Woozer looks like a flower pot dog with that idiotic head cone thingy the vet put on him!



Does it keep him from likin the winders


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Does it keep him from likin the winders



Nope, but he sure hates trying to scratch his hiney!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=77950&highlight=wendigo


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=77950&highlight=wendigo



Idjits


----------



## Otis (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=77950&highlight=wendigo


 


I ain't reading that thread again. I have been in the woods before and had the hair on my neck stand up and felt like I was being watched.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

Self! said:


> I ain't reading that thread again. I have been in the woods before and had the hair on my neck stand up and felt like I was being watched.





Become one with the wild places...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

And watch where you step...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm at a high school football game all by myself. Surrounded by a sea of black and gold, listening to the band, waiting on the coin toss and eating cold nachos.


I couldn't be happier.

Bring on the freaking Friday Night Lights!



GO CATS!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 15, 2010)

Evening folks. Just getting settled in at camp.  Ya, have a good one and check in when I can.


----------



## Otis (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Become one with the wild places...


 


I have, I am....but there are things that go bump in the woods that ain't became one with me 




Nicodemus said:


> And watch where you step...


 

Thats just a baby, come out here let me show you a real one 






turtlebug said:


> I'm at a high school football game all by myself. Surrounded by a sea of black and gold, listening to the band, waiting on the coin toss and eating cold nachos.
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier.
> ...


 

Oh yea, well I am loading my boat, waiting on the batteries to charge and headed to the lake. C'mon fall bite!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

Self! said:


> I have, I am....but there are things that go bump in the woods that ain't became one with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ha! Them westerns don`t get near as big as our easterns!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And watch where you step...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 15, 2010)

Ref just got hit by the ball. 


That'll teach him to get in the way next time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=77950&highlight=wendigo







turtlebug said:


> I'm at a high school football game all by myself. Surrounded by a sea of black and gold, listening to the band, waiting on the coin toss and eating cold nachos.
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier.
> ...



Shoot yeah



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks. Just getting settled in at camp.  Ya, have a good one and check in when I can.



 Good Luck Kim



SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ref just got hit by the ball.
> 
> 
> That'll teach him to get in the way next time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ref just got hit by the ball.
> 
> 
> That'll teach him to get in the way next time.


 
I love a good hit on the ref. Humbles them a bit..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love a good hit on the ref. Humbles them a bit..



Especially when they get bowled over

Evenin MiguelY'll gonna make it over to Hampton Monday???


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And watch where you step...


Yummy! Thanks Nick. Good luck bud.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff!



Evenin' Craig.....you over that salmonella bug I hope!!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ha! Them westerns don`t get near as big as our easterns!!


 

them easterns don't blend in near as good as the westerns though 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love a good hit on the ref. Humbles them a bit..


 

its all good til refs start making tackles


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Especially when they get bowled over
> 
> Evenin MiguelY'll gonna make it over to Hampton Monday???


 
No, I'm gonna be stuck on a project and can't get away..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Craig.....you over that salmonella bug I hope!!!


Good to see you again and about Jeff. Yes i think it's out an out. Sure is some wicked stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, I'm gonna be stuck on a project and can't get away..



OK...no problem.



hogtrap44 said:


> Good to see you again and about Jeff. Yes i think it's out an out. Sure is some wicked stuff.



Woooooo.....what you talkin' about.....makes ya wish you were dead

Glad to hear you are ok!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OK...no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff. Yeah, it musta been something i ate. Ya'll rem to wash your chicken good afor you fix it! And never let it sit out at room temp fo a while. The Iguana however is best soaked in Dales seasoning before the pot or broil.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yak sack time again. Rest needed fo tommorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yak sack time again. Rest needed fo tommorrow.



Sure thing Craig, If your huntin....Good Luck!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Evenin JeffC Trapdaddy Nic MC slip Self and the rest. Y'all taker easy I is headed off ta sleep. I is huntin whitetails in the mornen


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Evenin JeffC Trapdaddy Nic MC slip Self and the rest. Y'all taker easy I is headed off ta sleep. I is huntin whitetails in the mornen



Best of Luck to ya Hankus

Wish I was goin


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yak sack time again. Rest needed fo tommorrow.



Night Craig! Glad yer feelin better


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Evenin JeffC Trapdaddy Nic MC slip Self and the rest. Y'all taker easy I is headed off ta sleep. I is huntin whitetails in the mornen



get ya a big 'un


----------



## baldfish (Oct 15, 2010)

How yall doin


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 15, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How yall doin



Hey Charlie


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm home ....


----------



## Otis (Oct 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm home ....


 



 Yankee!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 15, 2010)

Self! said:


> Yankee!



Quacker!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm home ....



  Bet ye nice and cozy warm now


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 15, 2010)

Self! said:


> Yankee!



Are you still in NJ? How did your ride go hunny? Is it still raining there and when you coming home?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Bet ye nice and cozy warm now


And lovin it!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I did...but the grass was lookin' at me!!!


I've just been thumbing my nose at it for the last few weeks!!........But I'm sure we will get some rain soon, and the grass will have the last word!!



rhbama3 said:


> Home from a long day at da Big House. Recliner back, shoes kicked off,full glass of mountain Dew and beeper sitting on the counter.
> Woozer looks like a flower pot dog with that idiotic head cone thingy the vet put on him!


I think you need to accidentally drop that pager in the Koi pond!!

Good evening to all that are still here!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've just been thumbing my nose at it for the last few weeks!!........But I'm sure we will get some rain soon, and the grass will have the last word!!
> 
> I think you need to accidentally drop that pager in the Koi pond!!
> 
> Good evening to all that are still here!!



Not for long sir ... i'm exhausted!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Not for long sir ... i'm exhausted!


Did you sleep well last night??


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 15, 2010)

time to hit the hay .... night y'all.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you sleep well last night??



You know what pay back is, right?!?


----------



## baldfish (Oct 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You know what pay back is, right?!?



Do You


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You know what pay back is, right?!?


Yeah, and I think you do too!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> time to hit the hay .... night y'all.


Good night!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2010)

Remember the good ol days when several drivlers would be on all night?

No one to chat with now,guess everybody done went to bed with visions of big bucks filling their dreams.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 16, 2010)

Waffle house  check.    ornage vest  check.  off  to the woods    be safe  and enjoy the day drivilers.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2010)

Sunrise times
east side of state Sandersville area 0736

west side-0745


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Sunrise times
> east side of state Sandersville area 0736
> 
> west side-0745



Ok ok i am a little excited i m here a little early lol


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Rednek Christmas starts today  Good luck to all y'all goin. I head out in bout 20.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 16, 2010)

Knock them drt hankus


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ok ok i am a little excited i m here a little early lol



Least it'll give ya time to get the bidness done and paperwork


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Least it'll give ya time to get the bidness done and paperwork



Thanks fer the reminder Raineman. I almost left my paperwork sittin to the side


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Thanks fer the reminder Raineman. I almost left my paperwork sittin to the side



Glad to be of service


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2010)

While I'm thinking about it, in reference to the thread title; Why are we jumping?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> While I'm thinking about it, in reference to the thread title; Why are we jumping?



 maybe it has to do with something bounceing


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> maybe it has to do with something bounceing


 
Black eye's??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Black eye's??





Hankus said:


>






Nobody acted like they wanted to start a new one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody acted like they wanted to start a new one


 
Ya' gotta watch this bunch, they're sneaky..
I wonder how many of them can't feel parts of their body right now cause their sittin up in a tree in close to freezing temps..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2010)

Headin' out to The Concord Jubilee, gonna hook-up with BBQBOSS and get some fresh ground cornmeal and grits

Good luck to those in their stands this mornin'!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya' gotta watch this bunch, they're sneaky..
> I wonder how many of them can't feel parts of their body right now cause their sittin up in a tree in close to freezing temps..



I sat there lookin' at the closed thread for over 10 mins....thinkin' someone would have JUMPED by now.....not

It's always worse right about now too.....the Sun teasin' 'em


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya' gotta watch this bunch, they're sneaky..
> I wonder how many of them can't feel parts of their body right now cause their sittin up in a tree in close to freezing temps..





Jeff C. said:


> Headin' out to The Concord Jubilee, gonna hook-up with BBQBOSS and get some fresh ground cornmeal and grits
> 
> Good luck to those in their stands this mornin'!!!



Why aren't y'all hunting this morn????


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

It ain't that cold and I got a comfortable stand.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 16, 2010)

Doe down hankus


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 16, 2010)

Mornin Yall


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

You da man tripod


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

On another note I have sucessfully knocked the pins out fo the foot climber on my fatcat and have to fish them up or wait and call dad when he gets through with his hunt


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You da man tripod



Time up now shoot a buck for us.

good morning alll


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Doe down hankus


You da man


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall


Mornin snowbabe


Hankus said:


> On another note I have sucessfully knocked the pins out fo the foot climber on my fatcat and have to fish them up or wait and call dad when he gets through with his hunt



Hopefully you've been nice to the old man


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> You da man
> 
> Mornin snowbabe
> 
> ...



Mebbe so. If not this is gonna be a looooooooonnnnnnnnng hunt. Wanna bet they are tied to the stand befor the next hunt


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Doe down hankus


Woohoo!!!  

Mornin AJ 



Hankus said:


>


Mornin Hankus 


Jeff Raines said:


> You da man
> 
> Mornin snowbabe
> 
> ...


Mornin Jeff


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)

Mornin y'all ..... I'm jealous


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin y'all ..... I'm jealous



Hey sweetcheeks

You know you can get one of them just down the road from quacks place


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin y'all ..... I'm jealous
> View attachment 562677



Well take a boat or plane over there and shoot one if ya want the full experience. Only way ya do it in the states is in a fence


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey sweetcheeks
> 
> You know you can get one of them just down the road from quacks place





Hankus said:


> Well take a boat or plane over there and shoot one if ya want the full experience. Only way ya do it in the states is in a fence



I wish but I have to do this first http://my.hunter-ed.com/course/index/201011?token=4ce81838985fddfdf6aad3e6597f3213 .... A hole in one ... just y'all wait!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 16, 2010)

Mornin', y'all! Just runnin' thru to say: If you're anywhere near Hogansville,stop by and say "hey." Cindy and I will be set up at the Hummingbird Festival at 601 Main Street,in a nice lady's front yard.Look for the "Jelly Lady" sign!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2010)

G'mornin Dave

Yara...Troy should buy you this place then you wouldn't need the hunter safety course.It's the property close to quack daddy

http://hoofbeatplantation.com/property_for_sale


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin y'all ..... I'm jealous
> View attachment 562677


Mornin Ms Yara 


YaraG. said:


> I wish but I have to do this first http://my.hunter-ed.com/course/index/201011?token=4ce81838985fddfdf6aad3e6597f3213 .... A hole in one ... just y'all wait!


Do the Online Course, then take the 2hour class... SUPER easy  


crackerdave said:


> Mornin', y'all! Just runnin' thru to say: If you're anywhere near Hogansville,stop by and say "hey." Cindy and I will be set up at the Hummingbird Festival at 601 Main Street,in a nice lady's front yard.Look for the "Jelly Lady" sign!


Mornin Dave!!! Yall enjoy the fair and sell LOTS!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin Dave
> 
> Yara...Troy should buy you this place then you wouldn't need the hunter safety course.It's the property close to quack daddy
> 
> http://hoofbeatplantation.com/property_for_sale


Naaaahhh I want to do it the old fashion way ... but ty hunny.


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Ms Yara
> 
> Do the Online Course, then take the 2hour class... SUPER easy
> 
> Mornin Dave!!! Yall enjoy the fair and sell LOTS!!



Mornin purty ... you out hunting today also? Thank you for the info darlin, that's what I was going for. I'm muzzling the kids, roping them to an oak out back and studying. Then bambi and her family better watch out!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



bouncing with tassles?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

Congrats Tripod!!!
Mornin Folks, just checking in, got to the stand around 6:30, just came back to the house to warm up, get a bite & go find somewhere else to try, heard at LEAST 12 or so *hits* so far this morning, so someone's hitting them 

Later!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> bouncing with tassles?





rhbama3 said:


>



Mornin sir ... how are you feeling this mornin and why are we a cheerleader today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> bouncing with tassles?



yep.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 16, 2010)

who...what....when...where...how????

Mornin' peeps


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> who...what....when...where...how????
> 
> Mornin' peeps



Well, you sure know how to ruin an evening. 
After your text last night, i kept waiting for the beeper to go off again( for the 87th time this week).


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, you sure know how to ruin an evening.
> After your text last night, i kept waiting for the beeper to go off again( for the 87th time this week).



Sorry bro. just wanted to give you a heads up.......everything cleared in the lab though. I was bummed thinking we would have had to bring that one back


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

I have been retrieved


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I have been retrieved



i didn't know you wuz lost?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i didn't know you wuz lost?



He was stuck.......up....a tree


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Naaaahhh I want to do it the old fashion way ... but ty hunny.
> 
> 
> Mornin purty ... you out hunting today also? Thank you for the info darlin, that's what I was going for. I'm muzzling the kids, roping them to an oak out back and studying. Then bambi and her family better watch out!


Naw my license is expired, so no hunting right now. 
Besides... someone else is in the back pasture hunting the spot I want  


rhbama3 said:


>


Mornin Wingman 


Keebs said:


> Congrats Tripod!!!
> Mornin Folks, just checking in, got to the stand around 6:30, just came back to the house to warm up, get a bite & go find somewhere else to try, heard at LEAST 12 or so *hits* so far this morning, so someone's hitting them
> 
> Later!


Good luck Sista!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Naw my license is expired, so no hunting right now.
> Besides... someone else is in the back pasture hunting the spot I want
> 
> Mornin Wingman
> Good luck Sista!!!



Intruder alert, intruder alert .... get out the double barrel!


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

so i was hunting a field this morning in my stand, and i see a guy walk across the field, so i watch him with my scope all the way as he comes right to me, almost under me by now i figure the hunt is ruined and i click my safety back to "on" to climb down and he hears the click, looks up and says "hey i didnt even see you!"

man....i hate a ruined hunt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

slip said:


> so i was hunting a field this morning in my stand, and i see a guy walk across the field, so i watch him with my scope all the way as he comes right to me, almost under me by now i figure the hunt is ruined and i click my safety back to "on" to climb down and he hears the click, looks up and says "hey i didnt even see you!"
> 
> man....i hate a ruined hunt.


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



 --->


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 16, 2010)

No luck this morning. Busted by a smart spike at 0730.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)

I have figured it out!!! The deer refuse to play with y'all, until I get my license  I'm sowy y'all but I didn't put them up to it .... I swear!


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have figured it out!!! The deer refuse to play with y'all, until I get my license  I'm sowy y'all but I didn't put them up to it .... I swear!



whats a licence?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

I dunno


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have figured it out!!! The deer refuse to play with y'all, until I get my license  I'm sowy y'all but I didn't put them up to it .... I swear!


I belive you did cuz he knew right where ize a perched at.


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dunno



its like those people that walk around in the woods wearing orange or something....


city folks


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

slip said:


> its like those people that walk around in the woods wearing orange or something....
> 
> 
> city folks



Caint understand em and ain't gunna try


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have figured it out!!! The deer refuse to play with y'all, until I get my license  I'm sowy y'all but I didn't put them up to it .... I swear!





slip said:


> whats a licence?





Hankus said:


> I dunno


I think it's that thing you gotta have before you can drive. 


Hankus said:


> Caint understand em and ain't gunna try



I never understand why peeps will put so much money into looking like a bush and then ruin it by putting on an orange vest and hat.


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think it's that thing you gotta have before you can drive.



oh! a foot!


yeah, you need a couple of them 'fore ya go hunting...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)

Lasagna & ribs are in the over. Now time to roll the cookies ... but i'd much rather be freezing my buns off in the woods with y'all.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)

slip said:


> whats a licence?


TO KILL .... YOU FOOL!!!!


hogtrap44 said:


> I belive you did cuz he knew right where ize a perched at.



I iz sowy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Hey.............baby?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>



wassa mattah, Joisey Goil?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wassa mattah, Joisey Goil?



I've been taking the hunters safety course on-line and I have short term memory loss. Makes it so much more difficult than needed. Ima take a break and make my sons birthday dinner. Come back refreshed and maybe I'll do better.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck on yer studies miz Jurzie


I'm runnin a lil behind but I'm headed back to the trees


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Good luck on yer studies miz Jurzie
> 
> 
> I'm runnin a lil behind but I'm headed back to the trees



Good luck, Hankus!
try not to pop the top too loudly while you are sitting in a tree! 
Going next weekend myself. Just in case a deer has magically appeared on my lease!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck, Hankus!
> try not to pop the top too loudly while you are sitting in a tree!
> Going next weekend myself. Just in case a deer has magically appeared on my lease!



Thanks bamer. I'm huntin a stand that's never been hunted and so far there's 2 problems; the wind is swirlin a lil and visibility from this tree is only tolerable. Jus too much green stuff growin round here to see far. Oh well least if I see them they will be close


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 16, 2010)

Evenin y'all!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Evenin y'all!



Howdy Lee!
You postin' from a tree stand or you just road huntin' tonight?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Evenin y'all!



Howdy Lee  did ya see any that tickled your fancy today


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy Lee!
> You postin' from a tree stand or you just road huntin' tonight?



If he is where I think he is he has plenty of roads to hunt  cept most of em don't get too good for a few more hours


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 16, 2010)

Excuse for not quotin...but I'm up a tree. Sun finally got low enough to its not blinding.  I saw a buck this morning but couldn't get a clean shot. Huntin some 3 yr old planted pines and I swear they doubled in size over the last year. Where are y'all this evenin??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sittin in a 2yr select cut and its thick as hair on a dogs back. Seen glimpses of a doe this mornin. The boy I was tryin to hunt the opener passed on a big 6 and a doe. Rite now the idjit that runs horses next to where I'm huntin is seein how much noise he can make with the horses and his van


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 16, 2010)

Man that sun was rough...this cold beer is making my parched throat feel much betta. Corn pile is a little depleted though...


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sittin in a 2yr select cut and its thick as hair on a dogs back. Seen glimpses of a doe this mornin. The boy I was tryin to hunt the opener passed on a big 6 and a doe. Rite now the idjit that runs horses next to where I'm huntin is seein how much noise he can make with the horses and his van



I bet some strategically placed tannerite would quiet them down for a bit


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Be careful wid dem coold beers. Bamer says the top popin sounds can scare game


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Be careful wid dem coold beers. Bamer says the top popin sounds can scare game



I make sure and grunt when I open one...if I time it right it sounds like the snort wheeze


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I bet some strategically placed tannerite would quiet them down for a bit



Mebbe but this is the same guy that saw my truck parked at the old camphouse last year then proceeded to look fer me in the trees. The harder he looked the harder it was fer me not to laugh. He weren't 30 yards from me and I weren't 75 yards from the camphouse


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I make sure and grunt when I open one...if I time it right it sounds like the snort wheeze



That's a fine idea cause usin gunfire to muffle the sound is gettin expensive


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 16, 2010)

brother has two fawns in front of him...someone call blues bro to fire up the stump...supper is on its way!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> That's a fine idea cause usin gunfire to muffle the sound is gettin expensive


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

I got nuthin. Rekon I'll jus havta shoot this blamed bird that is jumpin around behind me


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> brother has two fawns in front of him...someone call blues bro to fire up the stump...supper is on its way!



_that_ is why you have to pour your corn in a line!

one shot two kills if you do it right.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 16, 2010)

slip said:


> _that_ is why you have to pour your corn in a line!
> 
> one shot two kills if you do it right.



Ahhh the voice of experience...thanks slip!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

slip said:


> _that_ is why you have to pour your corn in a line!
> 
> one shot two kills if you do it right.



Howdy slip  I see you is tellin this younger generation all our tricks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2010)

Daaaaaang, somebody just whacked one beside my house, I heard the bullet hit the deer!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, somebody just whacked one beside my house, I heard the bullet hit the deer!!



Had one like that bout an hour ago. I bout left the tree


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 16, 2010)

Brother just said the fawns momma showed up...game on


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Brother just said the fawns momma showed up...game on



Tell him save some for seed


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Brother just said the fawns momma showed up...game on



Click snap BOOOOOOOOM !!!!


Dinner time !


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, somebody just whacked one beside my house, I heard the bullet hit the deer!!



You got some nice ones passing thru that field that I'd like to spy on next trip home...


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 16, 2010)

He said if daddy don't show he's gonna let them all walk...they're lucky its opening day lol


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> You got some nice ones passing thru that field that I'd like to spy on next trip home...



I know some of um had some BIG feet


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> He said if daddy don't show he's gonna let them all walk...they're lucky its opening day lol



He must be gettin a lil soft in his old age


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> He said if daddy don't show he's gonna let them all walk...they're lucky its opening day lol



No, they are lucky i'm not there! 
4 Does as soon as possible and i'm done for the year, 1st come, first shot!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Y'all can put me down for a blank


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Ahhh the voice of experience...thanks slip!


no problem.


Hankus said:


> Howdy slip  I see you is tellin this younger generation all our tricks


gotta keep the tradition alive..


Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, somebody just whacked one beside my house, I heard the bullet hit the deer!!



had 2 shots about 100 yards from my window this morning...bout rolled outta bed


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 16, 2010)

Well i was about to pop a doe off the front porch of my fil's house with my glock 40 and then he reminded me that we were in the city limits..... So i had to hold off.


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well i was about to pop a doe off the front porch of my fil's house with my glock 40 and then he reminded me that we were in the city limits..... So i had to hold off.



you could have just said it was self defence


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well i was about to pop a doe off the front porch of my fil's house with my glock 40 and then he reminded me that we were in the city limits..... So i had to hold off.



In some cities gunfire isn't so uncommon so as to draw attention. I admire yer restraint sir


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 16, 2010)

Couldnt have the zebulon popo coming out here.... It it was my house i would probably be tracking a poorly shot doe with a 40 cal black talon lodged in her..... Somewhere.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well i was about to pop a doe off the front porch of my fil's house with my glock 40 and then he reminded me that we were in the city limits..... So i had to hold off.



ya big dummy.....
"Officer, i shot at an armadillo that has been digging under the foundation of the house."
OR
"Yes, sir! I sure did hear a shot! Any idea where it came from?"
OR
"Yes, officer, i did shoot my pistola at a copperheadedwaterrattler but he got away. He was about to bite a baby so i had to!"
OR
"hold my beer pops and let me steady this gun on your shoulder."


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

buncha crazys ...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>







KYBOWHUNTER said:


>



Hey there stranger!



Hankus said:


>



Beer and pizza.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

slip said:


> buncha crazys ...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



That's *my* line!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey there stranger!
> 
> 
> 
> Beer and pizza.....



Ain't got pizza  rekon I jus use the extra beer as pratice fer that new openin technique Lee was tellin me bout earlier


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 16, 2010)

slip said:


> buncha crazys ...


I drive the short bus with my helmet on



Hankus said:


>


DUDE......


OutFishHim said:


> Hey there stranger!
> Beer and pizza.....



Hiya 


someone say beer??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 16, 2010)

Just got the grill lit........Got some 1 3/4" Ribeyes to go on in a minute........Me, and balfish sippin on some cold brews!!

Recap of the day.......This morning had a deer come in for a low level strafing run at Warp speed!!.........Never could tell if it was a buck or a doe???......It was just a blur as it passed behind me

Went back to the same spot this afternoon, and at 5:40 had a small spike walk by. When he got out in front of me, and downwind he threw his nose in the air, and started looking my way.........Then he turned, and started walking my way.....I thought he was going to crawl up in the tree with me.........He stared at me through the holly tree that was in front of me Bobbed his head a few times, then I guess he lost interest or figured I wasn't a threat......He kind of eased off the way he was heading into some thick stuff where I couldn't see him...........He was prolly under me for about 20 mins altogether.............His spikes were only about 2" long


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's *my* line!



I think its snowys sig line though


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ain't got pizza  rekon I jus use the extra beer as pratice fer that new openin technique Lee was tellin me bout earlier







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I drive the short bus with my helmet on
> 
> 
> DUDE......
> ...



Missed you last weekend..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Missed you last weekend..



Wish I could have made it....but I had to switch call with someone so I could go to the Ga/Fla cocktail party in J'ville the end of the month......


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I think its snowys sig line though


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Fun shows and fone dies  mebbe I get back on later. If not y'all taker easy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

Welp, nuttin this morning, found 'nother place this afternoon & whatyaknow, the snickinfrizzlil neighbor decided to come back & pack up more or "other stuff" or "whatever" she was doing!!
Dadbast it!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 16, 2010)

What's goin on???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 16, 2010)

Evening folks. Hanging ay camp, few deer.seen by I let em walk for now anyway.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks. Hanging ay camp, few deer.seen by I let em walk for now anyway.



Did we forget why we went out there??? Let me remind ya....   git-r-done


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's goin on???



Hey 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks. Hanging ay camp, few deer.seen by I let em walk for now anyway.



Man I aint seed nuttin. I rekon I jus havta hunt em harder


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Did we forget why we went out there??? Let me remind ya.... View attachment 562809  git-r-done



I still got some in the freezer, but I aint known for lettin many walk either


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> Man I aint seed nuttin. I rekon I jus havta hunt em harder



Hey!!! How you be? Don't feel bad, I didn't see anything either. Coulda been cause someone decided running a chainsaw at 7am was a good idea.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's goin on???


Drooling at the smell of a pork roast being cut up in the kitchen right now............ 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks. Hanging ay camp, few deer.seen by I let em walk for now anyway.


Hiya Kim!!  I ain't seen none to LET walk!!  But I ain't done yet neither................ get dressed, walk out door, 5 min's by a tree, can't beat that, plus today I found where the neighbor boy left his climber, may give it a try tomorrow!!!    Gawd, ya'll'd like THAT video wouldn't ya'll???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!! How you be? Don't feel bad, I didn't see anything either. Coulda been cause someone decided running a chainsaw at 7am was a good idea.



chainsaw = bad idea period 

course the idjit ridin round in his van and messin with the horses durin primetime this evenin didnt help me much neither. I rekon I'll try again in the morn. What bout you


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> chainsaw = bad idea period
> 
> course the idjit ridin round in his van and messin with the horses durin primetime this evenin didnt help me much neither. I rekon I'll try again in the morn. What bout you



Uuuhhh, darlin', don't ya think the deer are USED to the guy messin with his horses or is this a new thang???
Ya got any tips on using climber's??  I may try the neighbors tomorrow & see how it goes.............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Drooling at the smell of a pork roast being cut up in the kitchen right now............
> 
> 
> Hiya Kim!!  I ain't seen none to LET walk!!  But I ain't done yet neither................ get dressed, walk out door, 5 min's by a tree, can't beat that, plus today I found where the neighbor boy left his climber, may give it a try tomorrow!!!    Gawd, ya'll'd like THAT video wouldn't ya'll???



keebses ya better be careful wid yer new stawkee. He keeps his lite on and aint afraid to do a lil


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> keebses ya better be careful wid yer new stawkee. He keeps his lite on and aint afraid to do a lil


 You Noticed!! Wonder if he will............ oh & I noticed!


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhhh, darlin', don't ya think the deer are USED to the guy messin with his horses or is this a new thang???
> Ya got any tips on using climber's??  I may try the neighbors tomorrow & see how it goes.............



best "tip" i ever got for mine ...



"dont fall"


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhhh, darlin', don't ya think the deer are USED to the guy messin with his horses or is this a new thang???
> Ya got any tips on using climber's??  I may try the neighbors tomorrow & see how it goes.............



If it was on a schedule no, but the idjit shows at all different times 

If ya read back ya mite know I aint nobody to take climber lessons from


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

slip said:


> best "tip" i ever got for mine ...
> 
> 
> 
> "dont fall"



 go corral a chicken, Moppett!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You Noticed!! Wonder if he will............ oh & I noticed!



I gotta keep an eye on you  I mite be somewheres on that list 

You be careful thatun is......................... well I aint sure but be careful.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> go corral a chicken, Moppett!!



wait  that my job


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 16, 2010)

Rita says Hey!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> go corral a chicken, Moppett!!



dey is all sleeping.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> Man I aint seed nuttin. I rekon I jus havta hunt em harder


I seen one I could have killed!!.......and I didn't get stuck 25 feet up a pine tree!!



Keebs said:


> Uuuhhh, darlin', don't ya think the deer are USED to the guy messin with his horses or is this a new thang???
> Ya got any tips on using climber's??  I may try the neighbors tomorrow & see how it goes.............


He can prolly tell you what not to do!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gotta keep an eye on you  I mite be somewheres on that list
> 
> You be careful thatun is......................... well I aint sure but be careful.


Oh, you're on the list alright..............  



Hankus said:


> wait  that my job


I'll let ya know when I need ya to get to it too!!



OutFishHim said:


> Rita says Hey!!!


Ditto, oh wait, I'm just *Wiser*!! 



slip said:


> dey is all sleeping.


Well, Wake'em UP!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I seen one I could have killed!!.......and I didn't get stuck 25 feet up a pine tree!!
> 
> He can prolly tell you what not to do!!


 sounds like you know him...........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Rita says Hey!!!


Mr. Bacardi says hey back!!


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh, you're on the list alright..............
> 
> 
> I'll let ya know when I need ya to get to it too!!
> ...



but then my hen turkey hisses at me


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

slip said:


> but then my hen turkey hisses at me


You ain't put the *Mojo* on her yet, then, huh??


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You ain't put the *Mojo* on her yet, then, huh??



nah i let the gobbler do that....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

slip said:


> nah i let the gobbler do that....



 Not THAT kinda Mojo, ya idjit!!  You've got to learn to smooze her & she won't hiss at ya!!


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not THAT kinda Mojo, ya idjit!!  You've got to learn to smooze her & she won't hiss at ya!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Rita says Hey!!!



Hellllooooo Rita Raaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwrrrrr  



slip said:


> dey is all sleeping.



dont no chicken roost too high fer me 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I seen one I could have killed!!.......and I didn't get stuck 25 feet up a pine tree!!
> 
> He can prolly tell you what not to do!!



easy feller I goty feelins too, If I could find em 



Keebs said:


> Oh, you're on the list alright..............
> 
> 
> I'll let ya know when I need ya to get to it too!!
> ...




 I on the list

And RUTT dont know me too well 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mr. Bacardi says hey back!!



Wisht I had Bacardi, all I got is a lil Captain Lime in my stones


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

slip said:


> nah i let the gobbler do that....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hellllooooo Rita Raaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beerkus "ROar'ed"!!!!! 














and yes, you're still on da list!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hellllooooo Rita Raaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you got a L'il Captain in you!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ditto, oh wait, I'm just *Wiser*!!







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mr. Bacardi says hey back!!







Hankus said:


> Hellllooooo Rita Raaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwrrrrr






I have no idea what you are rawrrrring about....



Keebs said:


> Beerkus "ROar'ed"!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really....What list is that??


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hellloooooo


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you got a L'il Captain in you!!





Ok, ya'll have a good'un! 
Good Luck to any going out tomorrow!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have no idea what you are rawrrrring about....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really....What list is that??


go to the "other" ladies room, look in the 2nd stall right hand side............. we'll talk later............... 



bigox911 said:


> Hellloooooo


Gooood niiiiite!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Beerkus "ROar'ed"!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I been watchin Yara and takin notes   

  I'm on d list   



RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you got a L'il Captain in you!!



If ya really hurt em I'll tell ya  course you'll have to accomplish that in person

well sorta  I jus put the lime part in my beer (I caint do the pose   )


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Hellloooooo



Well hello there!



Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll have a good'un!
> Good Luck to any going out tomorrow!!



Night Sista!



Keebs said:


> go to the "other" ladies room, look in the 2nd stall right hand side............. we'll talk later...............



Oh..........my.................


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>






bigox911 said:


> Hellloooooo


'Sup Lee!!.......Tell grandpa we said hey!!



Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll have a good'un!
> Good Luck to any going out tomorrow!!


Good night, and good luck to you tomorrow!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 16, 2010)

Good night and good luck,


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have no idea what you are rawrrrring about....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really....What list is that??



 that werent fer you that were for Rita  



bigox911 said:


> Hellloooooo



dude go to sleep ya gotta date wid a doe tomorow dont ya


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I been watchin Yara and takin notes
> 
> I'm on d list
> 
> ...



Excuse you?!?!?





Someone save Karen ... she is out of her league on facebook!!!! She is swimming with sharks!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 'Sup Lee!!.......Tell grandpa we said hey!!
> 
> Good night, and good luck to you tomorrow!!



nite RUTT



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night and good luck,



Nite tripod, mebbe ya do it up again in the mornen


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Excuse you?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well so far ya the best I seed on here and I always try and learn from the best


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night and good luck,


Spoken like some one who has already killed one!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Spoken like some one who has already killed one!!



yup


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well so far ya the best I seed on here and I always try and learn from the best



I know it's kinda hard being this great ... so keep a close eye and don't blink


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Gooood niiiiite!!!



NOOOOO KEEEEEEEEEEEEBSSSSS 




OutFishHim said:


> Well hello there!



    About to fire up the margaritaville...ya need a refill??



RUTTNBUCK said:


> 'Sup Lee!!.......Tell grandpa we said hey!!
> 
> Good night, and good luck to you tomorrow!!



Howdy Mitch!!  I hear ya gotta have catlike reflexes to hunt with you...that or Charlie needs to stop runnin them so fast 



Hankus said:


> that werent fer you that were for Rita
> 
> 
> 
> dude go to sleep ya gotta date wid a doe tomorow dont ya



I freakin wish!!  My huntin is done for the weekend


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I know it's kinda hard being this great ... so keep a close eye and don't blink



I try not to blink when you around     



bigox911 said:


> NOOOOO KEEEEEEEEEEEEBSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still got at least one hunt comin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 17, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night and good luck,


Good night, and good luck to all that will be sitting perched in a tree tomorrow!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I try not to blink when you around
> 
> 
> 
> I still got at least one hunt comin











and like it!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 17, 2010)

Off to bed I go .... nite y'all.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 17, 2010)

You're wrong Yara!! 


Yall take care...going to have some margaritas with merr and watch the rest of this alabama game.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Off to bed I go .... nite y'all.


With that avatar!!........There are just no words!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 562845
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so I noticed  



Nite RUTT n Yara I'm gone too


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

SEED YAs LEE


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last person in the wood is a slow  drilver  poke


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 17, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Last person in the wood is a slow  drilver  poke


That just might be me.Looks like I won't get back until November.
Working every weekend and meeting to attend on my "off" days....I just can't see riding for 3 hours only to hunt for a couple days at most


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 17, 2010)

Mornin folks....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

Blasted responsibilities. I didn't get to go tree sittin 

Mornen y'all


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2010)

good mornin' peeps!
 I need to hire a herd of french maids to come clean this house......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHHH!! Too much Whiskey.....


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 17, 2010)

Mornin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

mornin peoples....and isn't it just a lovely mornin??


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 17, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> You're wrong Yara!!
> 
> 
> Yall take care...going to have some margaritas with merr and watch the rest of this alabama game.


Moi? Wut I do?


RUTTNBUCK said:


> With that avatar!!........There are just no words!!


I was just giving everyone a flashback of a GREAT time 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Good lawd you need a dentist!


rhbama3 said:


> good mornin' peeps!
> I need to hire a herd of french maids to come clean this house......



Engagez-moi!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Moi? Wut I do?
> 
> I was just giving everyone a flashback of a GREAT time
> 
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



Btw .... I'm not cheap and I wear clothes while doing so  

Ready for my references sir?


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 17, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin peoples....and isn't it just a lovely mornin??



Yes sir it is 



YaraG. said:


> Moi? Wut I do?



I bet you end up saying that a lot


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Btw .... I'm not cheap and I wear clothes while doing so
> 
> Ready for my references sir?



My house needs help tooooooo......

I will supply the uniform


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Yes sir it is
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you end up saying that a lot



What up Bro....??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Why aren't y'all hunting this morn????



Nowhere to hunt.....with a gun.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Doe down hankus







Hankus said:


> I have been retrieved




That.......I would have liked seeing



rhbama3 said:


> ya big dummy.....
> "Officer, i shot at an armadillo that has been digging under the foundation of the house."
> OR
> "Yes, sir! I sure did hear a shot! Any idea where it came from?"
> ...







OutFishHim said:


>







Keebs said:


> Drooling at the smell of a pork roast being cut up in the kitchen right now............
> 
> 
> Hiya Kim!!  I ain't seen none to LET walk!!  But I ain't done yet neither................ get dressed, walk out door, 5 min's by a tree, can't beat that, plus today I found where the neighbor boy left his climber, may give it a try tomorrow!!!    Gawd, ya'll'd like THAT video wouldn't ya'll???




 Would prolly go Viral 



slip said:


> nah i let the gobbler do that....







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin peoples....and isn't it just a lovely mornin??



It will be this Afternoon.........when I get over dis mornin' drunkeness


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nowhere to hunt.....with a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH.......Little hair of the dog might help ya....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> OUCH.......Little hair of the dog might help ya....



I'm studyin' it now......but gonna give this Coffee a 3rd cup chance first


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm studyin' it now......but gonna give this Coffee a 3rd cup chance first



make em STRONG


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> make em STRONG



The amount of grounds sufficient for me to accomplish my needs won't fit in my coffee pot all at once


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

Where's Drankus when ya need him???

Reckon he's stuck-up a tree???


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> The amount of grounds sufficient for me to accomplish my needs won't fit in my coffee pot all at once



I'll hafta remember that line 


Mornin Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'll hafta remember that line
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall



Mornin' Snowy!!! 

Almost sounds like Hankus huh??? Just the wrong beverage and end result


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 17, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Yes sir it is
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you end up saying that a lot


Should be my sig. 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> My house needs help tooooooo......
> 
> I will supply the uniform



Ty but I like my FULL body potato sack. Starts at the top of my head and goes all the way down to my feet.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Snowy!!!
> 
> Almost sounds like Hankus huh??? Just the wrong beverage and end result



  That Glenlivet goes down smooth, but it can pack a whollop, can't it   

I forgot to tell Dad bout that, I gotta call him later nd tell him  He'll get a kick outta that


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2010)

Mornin, quick fly by, no hunting this a.m., hope to get a chance later, good luck to all.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> That Glenlivet goes down smooth, but it can pack a whollop, can't it
> 
> I forgot to tell Dad bout that, I gotta call him later nd tell him  He'll get a kick outta that



Indeed....I think I only drankus 4-5 beers, but the bottom of that 5th is barely wet anymore. Da BORING Halloween Party wasn't that BORING afterall


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, quick fly by, no hunting this a.m., hope to get a chance later, good luck to all.................



Where you goin'....Ms NOYDB???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

Kaintuck, where you been lately???

OH.....HI Yara


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Kaintuck, where you been lately???
> 
> OH.....HI Yara



Hi hunny bunch.

Well i'm off ... going to work on my dead vehicle 
Alternator went on it so now I have to go get dirty


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hi hunny bunch.
> 
> Well i'm off ... going to work on my dead vehicle
> Alternator went on it so now I have to go get dirty



Keep them THUMBS clean!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 17, 2010)

I like garlic on my butt


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

Tmi


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2010)

Lazy, quiet, Sunday afternoon. Nice...


----------



## Otis (Oct 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Lazy, quiet, Sunday afternoon. Nice...


 

so ya saying you want to discuss your secret desire to learn ballet?


----------



## Otis (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I like garlic on my butt


 


BBQBOSS can help you with that for a small fee, but I think Quack does it for free?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Lazy, quiet, Sunday afternoon. Nice...


 
Yes it is. 

BTW, who gave that fool Self the door code to get in?


----------



## Otis (Oct 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> BTW, who gave that fool Self the door code to get in?


 

look, just cause you got hired on as a maid in here does not give you permission to speak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> look, just cause you got hired on as a maid in here does not give you permission to speak.


 
You're just jealous cause you don't have a cute little outfit like I do..


----------



## Otis (Oct 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're just jealous cause you don't have a cute little outfit like I do..


 

you ever wonder why they made you shave your legs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> you ever wonder why they made you shave your legs?


 
Actually, Yara shaved them for me..


----------



## Otis (Oct 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually, Yara shaved them for me..


 

You know as well as I do, there is no way that little cuban could hold a chainsaw and perform such a task.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 17, 2010)

afternoon folks.  Well, Deer hunting this weekend was a bust for me, hope others had better luck.

Catch ya'll in a bit,


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

No luck here  and looks like it at least Thursday fore I can get back to the woods


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 17, 2010)

quick drive by...no deer or beer!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 17, 2010)

Been working on a level transmitter all day I love my job.


----------



## Otis (Oct 17, 2010)

well, I have done nothing all day 'cept watch movies and eat. Maybe I should get up and do something useful...like go back to the lake?


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> well, I have done nothing all day 'cept watch movies and eat. Maybe I should get up and do something useful...like go back to the lake?



If you do, take Otis with ya, you might need someone to help ya sing to da fishes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm about tired of this cleaning and re-arranging da house. Need some Aleve and a big ol' glass of sweet tea!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> quick drive by...no deer or beer!


 
I've got beer, come on over.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about tired of this cleaning and re-arranging da house. Need some Aleve and a big ol' glass of sweet tea!



It couldn't wait till spring


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It couldn't wait till spring



Nope. Bubbette brought home a truckload of stuff from her mom's house. I'm tired of stumbling over boxes.....


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Bubbette brought home a truckload of stuff from her mom's house. I'm tired of stumbling over boxes.....



You could always take a vacation and hope that all the boxes and stuff were put up by the time you got back. 

I try that everytime I go to work. Maybe it'll work for you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You could always take a vacation and hope that all the boxes and stuff were put up by the time you got back.
> 
> I try that everytime I go to work. Maybe it'll work for you.



Ha! Unless it grows legs, those boxes would stay right there forever waiting on "aroundtuit".


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Keep them THUMBS clean!!!


As long as i'm not near ...ehem ... someone.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually, Yara shaved them for me..


Were them your legs????


dougefresh said:


> Been working on a level transmitter all day I love my job.


May I ask what is a level transmitter?


rhbama3 said:


> I'm about tired of this cleaning and re-arranging da house. Need some Aleve and a big ol' glass of sweet tea!


I thought ya got yourself a french maid??


rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Bubbette brought home a truckload of stuff from her mom's house. I'm tired of stumbling over boxes.....


You're a good hubby Robert and congrats to your daughter & Bubbet.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 17, 2010)

Man im tarred...  got corn muffins growin outta my nose.... diesel fumes in my head and a sunburned face..  Ready fer a hot shower and BED.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> May I ask what is a level transmitter?


You sure can, but its time for me to head home and I don't talk work when I'm off the clock. I send ya a pm tomarrow.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You sure can, but its time for me to head home and I don't talk work when I'm off the clock. I send ya a pm tomarrow.



Ty sir looking forward to it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello everybody! Bye everybody!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

Somebody beer me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty sir looking forward to it.


 
Yara, about that avatar. Are you mooning us?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Somebody beer me



I ain't never drinkin' again


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't never drinkin' again



Once you recover you will change yer mind  sides if you quit I will have to drink more just to meet the daily driveler quota and I ain't sure I can do that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2010)

jeff c. said:


> i ain't never drinkin' again


 
*liar*


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 17, 2010)

Evenin yall   Was the weekend too short for anyone else?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Evenin yall  Was the weekend too short for anyone else?


 
Yeah, about 5 days too short....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Evenin yall   Was the weekend too short for anyone else?



Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Once you recover you will change yer mind  sides if you quit I will have to drink more just to meet the daily driveler quota and I ain't sure I can do that



I am



Miguel Cervantes said:


> *liar*


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, about 5 days too short....



Exactly right


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 17, 2010)

Howdy fine people!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy fine people!



I have nothing to say to you. After FPG I started drinkin Guiness again and I'm blaming it on you


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I have nothing to say to you. After FPG I started drinkin Guiness again and I'm blaming it on you



 Thats some mighty fine stuff!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 17, 2010)

Option 1: re-decorate my apartment tomorrow cause it looks like a guy did it  and put up some pictures of stuff other than deer and fish

Option 2: Go fishing 


This is hard call for me. 

What would you do?


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> Option 1: re-decorate my apartment tomorrow cause it looks like a guy did it  and put up some pictures of stuff other than deer and fish
> 
> Option 2: Go fishing
> 
> ...



Catch more fish to decorate your apartment with


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Thats some mighty fine stuff!!



Yeah it is   




Oh and Self; I'd take option 2


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 17, 2010)

Good evening folks!!.........Hope everyone had a good opening weekend!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........Hope everyone had a good opening weekend!!



Well I got out of the tree without injury Saturday mornin, and I didn't see a deer that I could shoot (I did see parts of a doe as she half-trotted down a woods road) but I made it safely through the opener so all in all I rekon it was a good opener


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2010)

Y'all taker easy I'm headed off to dream bout shootin deers


----------



## Otis (Oct 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Catch more fish to decorate your apartment with


 


Hankus said:


> Yeah it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I knew I could count on yall to support my decision.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........Hope everyone had a good opening weekend!!



Evening Mitch!



Hankus said:


> Y'all taker easy I'm headed off to dream bout shootin deers



Night Hankus!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well I got out of the tree without injury Saturday mornin, and I didn't see a deer that I could shoot (I did see parts of a doe as she half-trotted down a woods road) but I made it safely through the opener so all in all I rekon it was a good opener


Glad that turned out well for ya!!..........I sat on the stand three times, and saw deer each time!!..........So far one buck(A very small spike), One doe, and one I have no Idea!!............Let's just call it a blur!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2010)

Evening Mitch. Those pics of Tucker are awesome. Congrats to you, Elaine and Tucker..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Y'all taker easy I'm headed off to dream bout shootin deers


Night Hankus!!



deerehauler said:


> Evening Mitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Night Hankus!!


Whasup DJ!!........You working tonight??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evening Mitch. Those pics of Tucker are awesome. Congrats to you, Elaine and Tucker..


Thanks Hugh!!..........We are quite proud of him at this time!!..........I'm thinking some of the force fetch work we have been doing is starting to work!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 17, 2010)

Our free dogs are getting very expensive. Woo had surgery last week and spent 4 days at the vet. Now Sammie's eyes are really red and runny and Benadryl has not helped. I guess he's going tomorrow. Sophie has a sore that I thought we got healed up, and it's back. So I guess she's going Tuesday.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Hankus!!
> 
> Whasup DJ!!........You working tonight??
> 
> Thanks Hugh!!..........We are quite proud of him at this time!!..........I'm thinking some of the force fetch work we have been doing is starting to work!!!



Yep been a long weekend! Congrats on yalls pup!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Our free dogs are getting very expensive. Woo had surgery last week and spent 4 days at the vet. Now Sammie's eyes are really red and runny and Benadryl has not helped. I guess he's going tomorrow. Sophie has a sore that I thought we got healed up, and it's back. So I guess she's going Tuesday.


 
Bullets are much cheaper..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 17, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Our free dogs are getting very expensive. Woo had surgery last week and spent 4 days at the vet. Now Sammie's eyes are really red and runny and Benadryl has not helped. I guess he's going tomorrow. Sophie has a sore that I thought we got healed up, and it's back. So I guess she's going Tuesday.


Vet bills can add up in a hurry!!.......We went through that two years ago with Mac........The Golden we had before Tucker.......$1500.00 in about six months, only to have to put him to sleep cause he was eat up with cancer



deerehauler said:


> Yep been a long weekend! Congrats on yalls pup!


Thanks DJ!!........Been a busy long weekend here as well!!.......Company in town for opening weekend of deer season, and Elaine traveling back, and forth to Waynesboro for the Hunt test!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bullets are much cheaper..




Alright folks time for the Yak Sack!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello?
anybody in here?
Just got home from an emergency at the Big House. Gotta be back up at 0730, but it'll take me a few minutes to unwind before i go to bed.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 18, 2010)

morning folks...Gotta make the run to Marietta for the wife's treatment today....At least it only takes her 2 hrs instead of the 5....See ya later


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2010)

Mornen folks; time for a nap between alarms


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

mornin`.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 18, 2010)

Morning Folks.   Ya'll have a Great Monday or at least make the best of it anyhow....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Morning folks. 

I need a weekend where i can just lay around and do absolutely nothing.
Anyone want to take my kids this weekend???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> I need a weekend where i can just lay around and do absolutely nothing.
> Anyone want to take my kids this weekend???



How are their beer fetching and deer dragging skills  also how long can they be still and quiet


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> How are their beer fetching and deer dragging skills  also how long can they be still and quiet



They can get beer and love to be outside getting dirty and will drag dead animals.  Use duct tape and tie wraps for the last thing.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> They can get beer and love to be outside getting dirty and will drag dead animals.  Use duct tape and tie wraps for the last thing.



Kinda sounds like bout half the crew I already hunt with


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Kinda sounds like bout half the crew I already hunt with



Good, you have experience!  Thats good enough for me!!  I will ship them two day UPS.  I will leave throw in a case of beer as well.  Hopefully they will save some for you..


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 18, 2010)

Good morning!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



I over-nighted your package.. 


Be careful when you open it though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I over-nighted your package..
> 
> 
> Be careful when you open it though.





  I don`t remember orderin` nothin`??  


Mornin`!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t remember orderin` nothin`??
> 
> 
> Mornin`!



Don'tcha just love surprises!


Good morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey how are you hows it goin what's up morning howdy ok see ya gotta go people to see things to do I'm outta here.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good, you have experience!  Thats good enough for me!!  I will ship them two day UPS.  I will leave throw in a case of beer as well.  Hopefully they will save some for you..



Thanks man jus send the tracking number 



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!!









Mornen Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Mornin` Hank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Top 'o the morning to ya Nic, sir.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!



Mo'nin!  Sounds like you had a good time at the boring ol party sat night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Top 'o the morning to ya Nic, sir.





Mornin` ya`ll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mo'nin!  Sounds like you had a good time at the boring ol party sat night.



Yeah we did. Teri and I had to lead by example though,and we paid for it too.



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` ya`ll.



Mornin' Nic!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2010)

okay, okay, i'm up!
sheesh, that alarm went off way too early.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

BTW BOSS.....my brother looked up that heater on the net, and it is late 40's-early 50's era. The one's in good shape are selling for $75.00-85.00 on Craig's list. He also found where to get a new wick on there for $5.00


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, okay, i'm up!
> sheesh, that alarm went off way too early.....



You gotta go back in already??? Mornin' to ya!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW BOSS.....my brother looked up that heater on the net, and it is late 40's-early 50's era. The one's in good shape are selling for $75.00-85.00 on Craig's list. He also found where to get a new wick on there for $5.00




Good find on that!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good find on that!



I've decided that if they can feed chickens as well as hunt then send em on. I got extra tape and industrial strength ties


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mornin' yall.  I'm draggin this morning.  I needed another day to the weekend to re-cooperate from the weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good find on that!



You found it.....and loaned me 5 bucks  You got a good find on that griddle too. Can't wait til you cook on it, and hear of the results. 

I forgot and was supposed to buy some of those grits for my brother too!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Marvelous Monday folks!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Marvelous Monday folks!!!



OH yeah!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  I'm draggin this morning.  I needed another day to the weekend to re-cooperate from the weekend.



That's what Mondays are for


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OH yeah!!!


Yep & YOU owe me a pm, remember?!?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep & YOU owe me a pm, remember?!?!?!



Not anymore I don't........................................remember that is. I don't remember much of nothin' after Saturday night


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Not anymore I don't........................................remember that is. I don't remember much of nothin' after Saturday night



~~sheesh~~ incoming............


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 18, 2010)

Good morning!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Mornin`.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning!!!!!!!



Mebbe for you


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning!!!!!!!



  Mornin' Ms hitnrunsouthgeorgiagirlthatwedon'thearmuchofanymore


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning!!!!!!!


Hiya kiddo!!  I see you survived Birthdaypartymania!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.


HEY!!  Didja get one?!?! huh? didja?didja?didja???


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya kiddo!!  I see you survived Birthdaypartymania!!
> 
> 
> HEY!!  Didja get one?!?! huh? didja?didja?didja???





I did not. The Redhead got a doe. That kill has got to put her somewhere around 75 deer now.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You found it.....and loaned me 5 bucks  You got a good find on that griddle too. Can't wait til you cook on it, and hear of the results.
> 
> I forgot and was supposed to buy some of those grits for my brother too!!!



by the way that griddle is a high carbon steel. Gonna clean it up this weekend.  That thing is gonna shonuf cook up some good vittles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> by the way that griddle is a high carbon steel. Gonna clean it up this weekend.  That thing is gonna shonuf cook up some good vittles.



   I thought there was something different about it, with the weight and all.....you ain't gonna find another one like it


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I did not. The Redhead got a doe. That kill has got to put her somewhere around 75 deer now.



 Go Redhead, Go Redhead!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I did not. The Redhead got a doe. That kill has got to put her somewhere around 75 deer now.



  tell her congrats


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought there was something different about it, with the weight and all.....you ain't gonna find another one like it



we will get ya some more grits at some point.  If you make some of that bloody butcher cornbread, take some pics and post it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yara, about that avatar. Are you mooning us?



You should be ashamed  here I am trying to behave  


Monday is Sundays feces ..... Mornin y'all. Back to my hunters safety course now that the house is quiet again and the vehicle is fixed.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 18, 2010)

mornin everyone...slept good last night,what kinda trouble can I get into today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I did not. The Redhead got a doe. That kill has got to put her somewhere around 75 deer now.



YeeeeHawwww!!!! Good for the Redhead 



BBQBOSS said:


> we will get ya some more grits at some point.  If you make some of that bloody butcher cornbread, take some pics and post it.



Thanks....I will do that. I can't wait to plant that seed Jerry gave me either 



YaraG. said:


> You should be ashamed  here I am trying to behave
> 
> 
> Monday is Sundays feces ..... Mornin y'all. Back to my hunters safety course now that the house is quiet again and the vehicle is fixed.



Git-R-Done!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> mornin everyone...slept good last night,what kinda trouble can I get into today?



I'm sure you can find something 'BTS'


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

No trouble on the forum today!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 18, 2010)

|Somebody tell |Quack to call me... I owe him for some FPG steaks, and need to arrange to get some 6x6 timber out of his wife's yard 

|And Michael... the wife wants some of that eyetallian wine you had


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No trouble on the forum today!!



I reckon I better cut some grass today.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 18, 2010)

Yo....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey yo


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I better cut some grass today.



Will be great weather for trimmin


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sure you can find something 'BTS'



 

On a side note,I'm so blessed to have a wife that is not jealous and understands what goes on at get togethers is all in fun


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Will be great weather for trimmin



Yes indeed!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

I need a victim...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I need a victim...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo....



Yo.......yo!!! 



bigox911 said:


> Will be great weather for trimmin



 



Jeff Raines said:


> On a side note,I'm so blessed to have a wife that is not jealous and understands what goes on at get togethers is all in fun



I sure am glad Teri was able to attend FPG and finally meet some of the Folks I cut-up with here on a daily basis.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



you know the predator is most likely to go after the one that runs


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe for you



Not for you 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ms hitnrunsouthgeorgiagirlthatwedon'thearmuchofanymore



 Been busy with the kiddos



Keebs said:


> Hiya kiddo!!  I see you survived Birthdaypartymania!!
> 
> 
> HEY!!  Didja get one?!?! huh? didja?didja?didja???



The party went good. Carter even decided too stick his face in the cake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I need a victim...





BBQBOSS said:


>





Jeff Raines said:


> you know the predator is most likely to go after the one that runs



Well, if thats the case........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

I`m very patient...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m very patient...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Will be great weather for trimmin


Or fixin' a deck..............



Nicodemus said:


> I need a victim...






Nicodemus said:


> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Or fixin' a deck..............





There, this is the victim I was waitin` on!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> There, this is the victim I was waitin` on!!


 I'm a glutten for punishment.............. what's up?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm a glutten for punishment.............. what's up?





Nothin`. Just pickin` at you!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nothin`. Just pickin` at you!


Aaww fiddle, thought we were gonna be up to sumthin.........


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

and study 

and study 

more studying


 a little more


 Time for cafe yet????


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> you know the predator is most likely to go after the one that runs



Sounds like the voice of experience 



Keebs said:


> Or fixin' a deck..............



Hey...if it ain't broke...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Sounds like the voice of experience
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...if it ain't broke...



Every deck can always use a little maintenance............


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


>


woke up & realized you were at work again, huh?


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> woke up & realized you were at work again, huh?



Yep, working on the same problem as yesterday. There has got to be a better way to make a living legally. 




Come on power house.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep, working on the same problem as yesterday. There has got to be a better way to make a living legally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Power House???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

It's so hard to stay honest
In a world that's headed to heck
You can't make a good living these days
'Cause the truth just don't sell

So if you go out my back door
Just over the hill
You'll see all these plants
That's been paying my bills


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> and study
> 
> and study
> 
> ...



I had enuff yesterday to last me a week



Keebs said:


> Every deck can always use a little maintenance............



Thanks fer remindin' me...one more thing on my lonnnng list of Honeydo's!!!



dougefresh said:


> Yep, working on the same problem as yesterday. There has got to be a better way to make a living legally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slavedrivers!!! Hang in there douge


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It's so hard to stay honest
> In a world that's headed to heck
> You can't make a good living these days
> 'Cause the truth just don't sell
> ...



   Thank goodness for corn plants being able to let yall make corn meal and grits


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Power House???


say yes to coal in Ben Hill.



BBQBOSS said:


> It's so hard to stay honest
> In a world that's headed to heck
> You can't make a good living these days
> 'Cause the truth just don't sell
> ...






Jeff C. said:


> Slavedrivers!!! Hang in there douge


What up Jeff

Aint gots much choice, to many mouths to feed.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> say yes to coal in Ben Hill.



Wasn't sure that's what you meant, but yeah, I'm for it too!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Thank goodness for corn plants being able to let yall make corn meal and grits



Rain makes corn, corn makes whiskey
Whiskey makes my baby feel a little frisky


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Rain makes corn, corn makes whiskey
> Whiskey makes my baby feel a little frisky



Whiskey makes me tired in the deer stand on a Sunday morning hunt and miss the chance at a 6 point buck because I wasn't alert enough to have my bow drawn in time.  

Its all Steve Spurrier's fault!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Whiskey makes me tired in the deer stand on a Sunday morning hunt and miss the chance at a 6 point buck because I wasn't alert enough to have my bow drawn in time.
> 
> Its all Steve Spurrier's fault!!!!



Congrats on the big loss!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm stuck on a question and was wondering if y'all would help me, please?

You are shooting at a moving target. You raise the shotgun and point where you think the target will be when the shot arrives. This method of shooting is called:

a.swing-through

b.sustained lead

c.snap-shooting

d.sight alignment


  I just can't remember for the life of me.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Congrats on the big loss!



Spurrier is genius at times and then dumb as a rock at others.  But, if he would have pulled it of, I would be calling him genius.  Just the way he plays.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm stuck on a question and was wondering if y'all would help me, please?
> 
> You are shooting at a moving target. You raise the shotgun and point where you think the target will be when the shot arrives. This method of shooting is called:
> 
> ...





b  ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

I think


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I think



yep.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> b  ...





Nicodemus said:


> I think





slip said:


> yep.



God punished me for cheating ..... it was C. Lord this test is making me feel old!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> God punished me for cheating ..... it was C. Lord this test is making me feel old!





Sorry. I am old. And feelin` it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry. I am old. And feelin` it.



Don't be sorry hunny bunny. You're not the only one feeling old today.


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> God punished me for cheating ..... it was C. Lord this test is making me feel old!



well there ya go...


dont stress it, you'll pass. its pretty easy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

SLIP!! You dummy!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> God punished me for cheating ..... it was C. Lord this test is making me feel old!



Man all of those are wrong..that's called a flick


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



It's like that eh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> b  ...





Nicodemus said:


> I think





slip said:


> yep.





Buncha idjits . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> SLIP!! You dummy!!!


you said it first! 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .



never said i was the sharpest shed in the tool...




later folks, off to go see "jackbutt" in 3D


----------



## Otis (Oct 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .


 


looking in the mirror at your split personalities?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .


Yaknow, your true southern drawl comes through when you say that!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> looking in the mirror at your split personalities?



 aren't you supposed to be redecorating your fish or sumthin??


----------



## Otis (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> aren't you supposed to be redecorating your fish or sumthin??


 


I woke up not feeling so well, make me some chicken stew?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> I woke up not feeling so well, make me some chicken stew?



 Aaawww poor thang.......... if you were closer, I would make you my homemade chicken soup, think FedEx would get it to you safe & sound???


----------



## Otis (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww poor thang.......... if you were closer, I would make you my homemade chicken soup, think FedEx would get it to you safe & sound???


 


I recon its the thought that counts, it would be cold be the time it got here, but you can send money!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> I recon its the thought that counts, it would be cold be the time it got here, but you can send money!


Gimmeyouraddress


----------



## Otis (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Gimmeyouraddress


 
RT 1
Box 1
N. Pole 12345


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yaknow, your true southern drawl comes through when you say that!



Is it that bad??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> God punished me for cheating ..... it was C. Lord this test is making me feel old!



I would have said B also.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it that bad??


NOOOooooo, I LOVE it!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> RT 1
> Box 1
> N. Pole 12345




You're Living with SANTA???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> b  ...



Makes sense to me...



YaraG. said:


> God punished me for cheating ..... it was C. Lord this test is making me feel old!



Doesnt make sense to me...


----------



## Otis (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You're Living with SANTA???


 


Have you been a good girl this year? 




BBQBOSS said:


> Makes sense to me...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt make sense to me...


 


ever had bbq'd rattle snake?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Have you been a good girl this year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No...  not that i wouldnt though...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Have you been a good girl this year?



mehbe


----------



## Otis (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> No... not that i wouldnt though...


 


add it to the menu....its purty good 





Keebs said:


> mehbe


 

eyes thanks mehbe knot


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> eyes thanks mehbe knot


All depends on who ya talk to


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 18, 2010)

Black hog down. Pics later. Gotta cut up meat now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Black hog down. Pics later. Gotta cut up meat now.



Good job!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Black hog down. Pics later. Gotta cut up meat now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm stuck on a question and was wondering if y'all would help me, please?
> 
> You are shooting at a moving target. You raise the shotgun and point where you think the target will be when the shot arrives. This method of shooting is called:
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> b  ...





slip said:


> yep.





jsullivan03 said:


> I would have said B also.





BBQBOSS said:


> Makes sense to me...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt make sense to me...



Yep I picked B also....even though we were all wrong, I figured out why!!!

Because B is the method WE all would've used.... and while looking for the correct method, we failed to answer the actual question......

It's actually called a Trick


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Black hog down. Pics later. Gotta cut up meat now.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 18, 2010)

Afternoon driveby  Howdy peeps!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Black hog down. Pics later. Gotta cut up meat now.



  

Now learn to make pig candy & bring me some!! 

 I just realized..............._* WOBERT*_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























I missed the jerky call at FPG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon driveby  Howdy peeps!!!!


Hehwoooooo Tiiimmmaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Now learn to make pig candy & bring me some!!
> 
> I just realized..............._* WOBERT*_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I missed everything @ FPG.....I'm calling for a DO-OVER


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Black hog down. Pics later. Gotta cut up meat now.



 way to go Trapdaddy


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon driveby  Howdy peeps!!!!



Id drink to that but I'm at werk  oh well gotta pay the bills someway


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> |Somebody tell |Quack to call me... I owe him for some FPG steaks, and need to arrange to get some 6x6 timber out of his wife's yard
> 
> |And Michael... the wife wants some of that eyetallian wine you had



Let me see what I can do about that...red or white?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

slip said:


> well there ya go...
> 
> 
> dont stress it, you'll pass. its pretty easy.





bigox911 said:


> Man all of those are wrong..that's called a flick





Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .





slip said:


> you said it first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jsullivan03 said:


> I would have said B also.





BBQBOSS said:


> Makes sense to me...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt make sense to me...





Jeff C. said:


> Yep I picked B also....even though we were all wrong, I figured out why!!!
> 
> Because B is the method WE all would've used.... and while looking for the correct method, we failed to answer the actual question......
> 
> It's actually called a Trick



Y'all are a great bunch I tell ya! Some times y'all have me crying from laughing so hard, lol. I will work some more on the test tonight, when i'm not frustrated at my lack of memory.


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Y'all are a great bunch I tell ya! Some times y'all have me crying from laughing so hard, lol. I will work some more on the test tonight, when i'm not frustrated at my lack of memory.



when you get to the duck ID part....ohhhhh youll love that part.


 im so glad im not a duck hunter.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Y'all are a great bunch I tell ya! Some times y'all have me crying from laughing so hard, lol. I will work some more on the test tonight, when i'm not frustrated at my lack of memory.



You sure it's a lack of memory...might be a bit too much study and not enough play time.....Relax you will pass it...


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 18, 2010)

slip said:


> when you get to the duck ID part....ohhhhh youll love that part.
> 
> 
> im so glad im not a duck hunter.



Slip,

They made us actually install and use a climbing tree stand in my class....we also had 3 different classes 1 for gun hunting,1 for bow and 1 for muzzleloader....


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Slip,
> 
> They made us actually install and use a climbing tree stand in my class....we also had 3 different classes 1 for gun hunting,1 for bow and 1 for muzzleloader....



wow.


its basic stuff these days....but the duck ID got me...if it quacks its a freaking duck. when it hits the ground ill tell ya what kind it is, a blue duck...green duck...white duck...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

I`m glad I didn`t have to take that test. Weren`t no such thing back then. I did set through it with my son, about ten years ago. I took the test with him, as a joke.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 18, 2010)

slip said:


> wow.
> 
> 
> its basic stuff these days....but the duck ID got me...if it quacks its a freaking duck. when it hits the ground ill tell ya what kind it is, a blue duck...green duck...white duck...



I took it in another state,I did not need it but since the kid brother was taking it I did as well....they never asked us about ducks or nothing....

I did get one set of instructors fired though.....


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad I didn`t have to take that test. Weren`t no such thing back then. I did set through it with my son, about ten years ago. I took the test with him, as a joke.



Same here Nic...Kid brother needed it,older brother and I took it for moral support....


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad I didn`t have to take that test. Weren`t no such thing back then. I did set through it with my son, about ten years ago. I took the test with him, as a joke.



hey nick


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Same here Nic...Kid brother needed it,older brother and I took it for moral support....




I did get a kick out of the survival part of it. The instructor told the class that the sticks used to rub together to make fire didn`t grow in Georgia. Klem corrected him right quick. The instructor wanted to argue him down. I proved him wrong.




Seth carter said:


> hey nick




Hey Seth. Killed any more deer yet?


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad I didn`t have to take that test. Weren`t no such thing back then. I did set through it with my son, about ten years ago. I took the test with him, as a joke.


i started hunting when i was 9, and took the test last year.
everything i needed to know to be safe was deeply seared into my brain long before the test


jmfauver said:


> I took it in another state,I did not need it but since the kid brother was taking it I did as well....they never asked us about ducks or nothing....
> 
> I did get one set of instructors fired though.....



uh oh


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I did get a kick out of the survival part of it. The instructor told the class that the sticks used to rub together to make fire didn`t grow in Georgia. Klem corrected him right quick. The instructor wanted to argue him down. I proved him wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep killed a doe saterday at 7:57 same place as the buck then my dad said i couldent shoot anymore does and to wait fro a good buck i saw 1 friday afternoon 6 saterday morning 3 saterday afternoon one sunday morning 2 sunday afternoon


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 18, 2010)

slip said:


> i started hunting when i was 9, and took the test last year.
> everything i needed to know to be safe was deeply seared into my brain long before the test
> 
> 
> uh oh



I started at 5yrs old....Lets just say a long time ago ( not quite as long as some on the forum )

If you throw a 10yr old kid out of class for improperly handling a piece of wood shaped into a rifle,you as the instructor had better watch what you do with a real rifle....That's all I am saying!!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 18, 2010)

I get to go work on sumfin else now.


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2010)

Nic? the knee?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic? the knee?


still attached................


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic? the knee?





I`m gettin` used to the aggravation of the dadgum thing, and most varmints that are close by I can probably whip again. But, I can`t whip The Redhead, Keebs, or the Rum Creek Girls, specially Boots, so I`m behavin` myself. 



















For now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2010)

evening, peeps!
Man, what a brutal way to start a week! Got home about 2am and back up at 7 for a long work day.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 18, 2010)

Geez, I leave to sort, tag and load cows n yall done go through almost 3 pages


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Geez, I leave to sort, tag and load cows n yall done go through almost 3 pages



tweren't me, Snowbabe! 
I just got here!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> tweren't me, Snowbabe!
> I just got here!



 Hi Wingman  Get some rest tonight


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> still attached................





Nicodemus said:


> I`m gettin` used to the aggravation of the dadgum thing, and most varmints that are close by I can probably whip again. But, I can`t whip The Redhead, Keebs, or the Rum Creek Girls, specially Boots, so I`m behavin` myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Wingman  Get some rest tonight



Thanks, Dear. I certainly plan to. Still gotta find a time to take all these dull knives over to the "Doe scaring" Wooly Booger to work his magic on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Evenin'.....time to go strike up some conversation with the elderly neighbor lady about some JUNK in her yard........




























That I want in mine


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Dear. I certainly plan to. Still gotta find a time to take all these dull knives over to the "Doe scaring" Wooly Booger to work his magic on.


He does a fine job sharpenin em, don't he  


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'.....time to go strike up some conversation with the elderly neighbor lady about some JUNK in her yard........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuttin wrong with a lil junk in da trunk


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Dear. I certainly plan to. Still gotta find a time to take all these dull knives over to the "Doe scaring" Wooly Booger to work his magic on.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



NICK!! 

I got some mighty fine turnip greens growin in the garden  They SURRRRRRRRRE are yummy lookin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> He does a fine job sharpenin em, don't he
> 
> 
> Nuttin wrong with a lil junk in da trunk



Problem is......she is purty SLICK. Although the stuff has been there for years.....the instant I show some interest, the price has DOUBLED. I'm willing to not charge her for removal.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 18, 2010)

HELLO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is......she is purty SLICK. Although the stuff has been there for years.....the instant I show some interest, the price has DOUBLED. I'm willing to not charge her for removal.


She old, not slow   


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HELLO!!!!!!!!!



Heeeeeeeeeeey! Those pics are adorable!!! I woulda got back to ya, but I was chasin cows all over the pasture


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> She old, not slow
> 
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeeey! Those pics are adorable!!! I woulda got back to ya, but I was chasin cows all over the pasture



Thank you!! Carter had a blast in that cake.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> NICK!!
> 
> I got some mighty fine turnip greens growin in the garden  They SURRRRRRRRRE are yummy lookin





Hey Snow!!    I got mustard, collards, and cabbage. I`ll take some pics tomorrow for you. I`m havin to water em every day though.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Snow!!    I got mustard, collards, and cabbage. I`ll take some pics tomorrow for you. I`m havin to water em every day though.



Chickens have made a mess of the cabbage (or brussel sprouts, I can't tell   )

I been waterin mine a good bit, gotta water em again tomorrow... I'll show ya mine, if you show me yours


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Chickens have made a mess of the cabbage (or brussel sprouts, I can't tell   )
> 
> I been waterin mine a good bit, gotta water em again tomorrow... I'll show ya mine, if you show me yours





DEAL!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

slip said:


> when you get to the duck ID part....ohhhhh youll love that part
> 
> im so glad im not a duck hunter.


I don't even like Daffy, ugh!


jmfauver said:


> You sure it's a lack of memory...might be a bit too much study and not enough play time.....Relax you will pass it...



Relax ... me relax?? I have a head cold coming on strong and ready to kiss a double barrel! No more testing for me today. I thank ya for the moral support sweetie pie.


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 18, 2010)

My wife walked in the room and asked me, "What are you doing?"

I said, "Looking at Woody's".

She cracked up laughing said , "Ok" and left the room.

I hope she didnt think i was looking at "Woodies"!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

I need 3 drinks!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I need 3 drinks!!!!!



Just 3


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just 3





That`s jsut to warm me up.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 18, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> My wife walked in the room and asked me, "What are you doing?"
> 
> I said, "Looking at Woody's".
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2010)

waiting on some beef short ribs to finish  cooking. Just had some pickled okra for an appetizer and think i'll drink a beer.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> My wife walked in the room and asked me, "What are you doing?"
> 
> I said, "Looking at Woody's".
> 
> ...


Lmbo ... that hurt so good 


Nicodemus said:


> I need 3 drinks!!!!!



Have one for me but spike it with theraflu.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Hayyyyyyyy


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Have one for me but spike it with theraflu.





Consider it done, little Miss!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes!!!!
Got a Doe today!
One of my Doc's shot one over the weekend and dropped it off at the processor for me! One down, 3-4 to go.....


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2010)

i love having a cool neighbor

he had to kill a pest squirrel but gave it to me so that was half my dinner and i got the skin dryin


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I don't even like Daffy, ugh!


if it quacks its a duck, if it honks its a goose and if it does anything else its a "bird"


DNR doesnt agree though.


deermeat270 said:


> My wife walked in the room and asked me, "What are you doing?"
> 
> I said, "Looking at Woody's".
> 
> ...



thats why i call it "the forum" ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

slip said:


> if it quacks its a duck, if it honks its a goose and if it does anything else its a "bird"
> 
> 
> DNR doesnt agree though.
> ...


But, but, but I want Bambi and Porky the Pig ... not Big Bird.


Nicodemus said:


> Consider it done, little Miss!



You better make it a double. Just to make sure you knock me out tonight.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes!!!!
> Got a Doe today!
> One of my Doc's shot one over the weekend and dropped it off at the processor for me! One down, 3-4 to go.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



baked beef short ribs with some of your sweet BBQ sauce makes for some mighty fine eating! 
Just waiting on the baked beans and corn to heat up...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 18, 2010)

Aggrivating puters! Worked these dadgum pics over an over an still can't get a post.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> baked beef short ribs with some of your sweet BBQ sauce makes for some mighty fine eating!
> Just waiting on the baked beans and corn to heat up...



Glad you enjoy it man! Beef short ribs is something ive never cooked.... Dont know why...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

BoOooOoooOOooOOoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> BoOooOoooOOooOOoo


----------



## Otis (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Put down a weewee pad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Sulli!!!!
Looks like the Ol Ball Coach put everything he had into the Bama game and went back to his old ways in the Kentucky game!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sulli!!!!
> Looks like the Ol Ball Coach put everything he had into the Bama game and went back to his old ways in the Kentucky game!





I don't think I have ever cussed him as bad as I did on Saturday night.  I respect going for it on the road game, but he had some serious issues with clock management the last bit of the 4th quarter.  With 11 secs left @ the 20 yd line, I think i would have kicked it for the tie


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I don't think I have ever cussed him as bad as I did on Saturday night.  I respect going for it on the road game, but he had some serious issues with clock management the last bit of the 4th quarter.  With 11 secs left @ the 20 yd line, I _KNOW_  i would have kicked it for the tie



Fixed it for ya!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm headed to bed. See ya'll later!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

I`m ready for that drink now, and a few kind words...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. See ya'll later!


Goodnight Robert!!.........Hope you have a better day tomorrow!!



Nicodemus said:


> I`m ready for that drink now, and a few kind words...


baldfish left a little of that peach stuff from FPG here at the house!!........Will that do???


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Goodnight Robert!!.........Hope you have a better day tomorrow!!
> 
> baldfish left a little of that peach stuff from FPG here at the house!!........Will that do???





Yessir!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir!!!



Two fingers, or three??


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Two fingers, or three??





3!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> 3!!


Well three it is!!.......Careful that is some smooth stuff, and it will sneak up on ya!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m ready for that drink now, and a few kind words...



 Nic, hope ya got that drink....I will provide the latter. In my experiences, many times after a good ribbin', one is rewarded with a stroke of good fortune. I hope you get an opportunity to draw a bead on that Lifetime Buck you saw this evenin'!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well three it is!!.......Careful that is some smooth stuff, and it will sneak up on ya!!



Evenin' RUTT!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2010)

Bunch of drunkards...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of drunkards...



Not me.....I quit!!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of drunkards...


 

if you were a flea bitten mutt or tech fan, you would be a drunkard to


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' RUTT!!!


Good evening Jeff!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of drunkards...


Pot..........Meet kettle



Jeff C. said:


> Not me.....I quit!!!


What time night before last??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Jeff!!
> 
> Pot..........Meet kettle
> 
> What time night before last??



At least until the memory of yesterday is gone


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> At least until the memory of yesterday is gone




Alright folks time to call it a good night!!.........Catch ya'll on the flip side!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
Been meaning to ask. Exactly how did you get that black ring around your lips?


----------



## Otis (Oct 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been meaning to ask. Exactly how did you get that black ring around your lips?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of drunkards...



I see you've been in the Creek again  you swim alone???


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been meaning to ask. Exactly how did you get that black ring around your lips?



Yara did it to me...



Self! said:


>







YaraG. said:


> I see you've been in the Creek again  you swim alone???



He has floaties on...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yara did it to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then tell him to let go of you


----------



## Otis (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Then tell him to let go of you


 


this coming from a person who has to wear floaties in the wading pool


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Then tell him to let go of you



I pushed him in...



Self! said:


> this coming from a person who has to wear floaties in the wading pool



She can use my floaties in the wading pool whenever she wants!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> this coming from a person who has to wear floaties in the wading pool


Are you ?? I'm not short ... just not TALL


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I pushed him in...
> 
> 
> 
> She can use my floaties in the wading pool whenever she wants!



Is he floating upside down? Hey Self .... jealous much?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Is he floating upside down? Hey Self .... jealous much?



I dunno...I'll check him in the morning...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

Time to count sheep ... night y'all ... from the land of midgets


----------



## Otis (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Are you ?? I'm not short ... just not TALL


 

knee high to a grasshopper is the proper term in da south 





YaraG. said:


> Is he floating upside down? Hey Self .... jealous much?


 

of Miguel? you must be nuts...I got a greencard and he doesn't 





YaraG. said:


> Time to count sheep ... night y'all ... from the land of midgets


 

is that what they are calling Cuba these days?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2010)

Alright....where are all yee lightweights at?   Nobody around at 2:10am anymore?   Geezzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I don't even like Daffy, ugh!
> 
> 
> Relax ... me relax?? I have a head cold coming on strong and ready to kiss a double barrel! No more testing for me today. I thank ya for the moral support sweetie pie.



Trust me you will get through it....



rhbama3 said:


> Sulli!!!!
> Looks like the Ol Ball Coach put everything he had into the Bama game and went back to his old ways in the Kentucky game!



I was trying to be nice and not rub any salt into the wounds!!!! Sulli I warned you at FPG after they beat Bama that this was gonna happen


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Alright....where are all yee lightweights at?   Nobody around at 2:10am anymore?   Geezzzzzzzzzzz



At 210am it is almost time for me to get up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2010)

Today is here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Oct 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Pass the salt will ya


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 19, 2010)

Good morning!   I'm off work today!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





jmfauver said:


> Pass the salt will ya





OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!   I'm off work today!



Mornin ya bunch of retreads.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin ya bunch of retreads.



Hello.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

Good Mornin Yall! 

tis a bit chilly... got a fire goin, ahhh


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Terrific Tuesday everyone!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Mornin' Charwiieeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mornin' folks.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> knee high to a grasshopper is the proper term in da south
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not of him, of my floaties 


jmfauver said:


> Trust me you will get through it....
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to be nice and not rub any salt into the wounds!!!! Sulli I warned you at FPG after they beat Bama that this was gonna happen


 ty you for the faith in me.



SnowHunter said:


> Good Mornin Yall!
> 
> tis a bit chilly... got a fire goin, ahhh


Can you please start mine, pwease???


Keebs said:


> Terrific Tuesday everyone!!



Mornin to you to and everyone else that doesn't have "short" jokes for me.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 19, 2010)

Good Mornin' Peeps!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin to you to and everyone else that doesn't have "short" jokes for me.


 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' folks.






KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good Mornin' Peeps!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 19, 2010)

...off to get some coffee, y'all have a good day!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good Mornin' Peeps!!



Mornin Enemy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ...off to get some coffee, y'all have a good day!!!


 Don't forget the redbull shot!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No not of him, of my floaties
> 
> ty you for the faith in me.
> 
> ...



took me 30 min to get it started last night  but this mornin, 30 seconds, yay!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 19, 2010)

Good morning folks, what a great day already.  I am still on this side of the dirt.  Ya,ll have a good one.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello.....





SnowHunter said:


> Good Mornin Yall!
> 
> tis a bit chilly... got a fire goin, ahhh





Keebs said:


> Terrific Tuesday everyone!!



Morning  WOW's!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ty you for the faith in me.
> 
> 
> Mornin to you to and everyone else that doesn't have "short" jokes for me.



Like I said relax you will pass.....As far as short jokes,you still taller then my wife


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy Tuesday, ...........Ggggrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

Mornin Mike, Kim, Jamie, SpitBro, Matty, Yara, OFHSista


----------



## pbradley (Oct 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike, Kim, Jamie, SpitBro, Matty, Yara, OFHSista




*ahem*


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks, what a great day already.  I am still on this side of the dirt.  Ya,ll have a good one.


 ain't it nice?!?! 



jmfauver said:


> Morning  WOW's!!!!


 Mornin! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Tuesday, ...........Ggggrrrrrrrrr


 still ain't got them uploaded???   Oh, chk your pm's! 



pbradley said:


> *ahem*


 me too............................. 
Hi PHILLIP!!!


----------



## pbradley (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ain't it nice?!?!
> 
> 
> Mornin!
> ...



mornin' Keebs!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> *ahem*





Keebs said:


> ain't it nice?!?!
> 
> 
> Mornin!
> ...



 sowwy 

Mornin Phillip, Mornin KeebsSista


----------



## pbradley (Oct 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> sowwy
> 
> Mornin Phillip, Mornin KeebsSista



Too late now! I'm already afend.  


Mornin snowy.


----------



## magoo (Oct 19, 2010)

Let's  make this easy....... Hey all Ya'll. You too Trap


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> took me 30 min to get it started last night  but this mornin, 30 seconds, yay!!


I rent my home. So the idjits that rented before me, never cleaned the fireplace. I on the other hand have OCD and need everything sparkling clean. So, today I'm tackling it with a vacuum, 12 paper towel rolls, every cleaning agent known to man kind, and a prayer.


jmfauver said:


> Like I said relax you will pass.....As far as short jokes,you still taller then my wife


She is fun sized not short!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Too late now! I'm already afend.
> 
> 
> Mornin snowy.


Fine  



YaraG. said:


> I rent my home. So the idjits that rented before me, never cleaned the fireplace. I on the other hand have OCD and need everything sparkling clean. So, today I'm tackling it with a vacuum, 12 paper towel rolls, every cleaning agent known to man kind, and a prayer.
> 
> She is fun sized not short!


We rent too  

We gotta get ours cleaned out.. but its a wood burning stove insert, even mo betta   

You wanna come clean my house for me? I'm completely opposite of OCD  I call it cozy, homey clutter


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 19, 2010)

Morning all, 
You do know that great things come in small packages.
 For you Yara


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Fine
> 
> We rent too
> 
> ...



You reaaaally don't want me in your house. I'd pick it apart and you'd never find anything but everything would be categorized . By color, size, & necessity. My 10yr old is the same way when she is in someone else's home but when in her home ... a total pig .. go figure 
"Sarah I'm not your maid"
"Sarah you're a pig"
"Sarah I'm going to throw it in the garbage"
"Sarah I'm going to donate everything in your room"
I sound like a tape recorder!!!!   
Anyone want a slightly used 10yr old little girl????


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning all,
> You do know that great things come in small packages.
> Gor you Yara



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9CqVYPVCR9M?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9CqVYPVCR9M?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> mornin' Keebs!


You back in the Great State of Jawja now?? 



SnowHunter said:


> sowwy
> 
> Mornin Phillip, Mornin KeebsSista


  Mornin' Sweetsista! 



magoo said:


> Let's  make this easy....... Hey all Ya'll. You too Trap


 Howdy!



YaraG. said:


> I rent my home. So the idjits that rented before me, never cleaned the fireplace. I on the other hand have OCD and need everything sparkling clean. So, today I'm tackling it with a vacuum, 12 paper towel rolls, every cleaning agent known to man kind, and a prayer.
> 
> She is fun sized not short!


Little tip from a friend that used to be a House Cleaning Supervisor in a Nursing home................ Vinegar & Water........... deodorizes, disinfects & cleans!!  (Great on glass!!)  



SnowHunter said:


> Fine
> 
> We rent too
> 
> ...






F14Gunner said:


> Morning all,
> You do know that great things come in small packages.
> For you Yara


Mornin Gunner!



YaraG. said:


> You reaaaally don't want me in your house. I'd pick it apart and you'd never find anything but everything would be categorized . By color, size, & necessity. My 10yr old is the same way when she is in someone else's home but when in her home ... a total pig .. go figure
> "Sarah I'm not your maid"
> "Sarah you're a pig"
> "Sarah I'm going to throw it in the garbage"
> ...


 Is this the same kid you were gonna put on Ebay???


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You back in the Great State of Jawja now??
> 
> 
> Mornin' Sweetsista!
> ...


Thank you for the cleaning tips hunny and yes she would be the one! He is quickly learning, that she is NOT a princess but thinks she is. I want her back in diapers, crawling, not able to speak, and getting into the hamper to play!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Tuesday, ...........Ggggrrrrrrrrr



Mornin Craig


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You reaaaally don't want me in your house. I'd pick it apart and you'd never find anything but everything would be categorized . By color, size, & necessity. My 10yr old is the same way when she is in someone else's home but when in her home ... a total pig .. go figure
> "Sarah I'm not your maid"
> "Sarah you're a pig"
> "Sarah I'm going to throw it in the garbage"
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

Moanin'.....lawd it's late!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey everyone we have another sighting of our local celebrity! 

JEff C. & J-Man came down and hung out with us tractor club guys last weekend in Concord and they made it onto the website.  

Page 2

http://pctractorclub.com/Concord_2010.php


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Thank you for the cleaning tips hunny and yes she would be the one! He is quickly learning, that she is NOT a princess but thinks she is. I want her back in diapers, crawling, not able to speak, and getting into the hamper to play!!


Don't we all wish them "back" to that at times??  



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'.....lawd it's late!!!


 slacker! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Hey everyone we have another sighting of our local celebrity!
> 
> JEff C. & J-Man came down and hung out with us tractor club guys last weekend in Concord and they made it onto the website.
> 
> ...


JMan is just too cool, but he's *coolest* when he's got his bling, it makes his eyes "Pop"!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey everyone we have another sighting of our local celebrity!
> 
> JEff C. & J-Man came down and hung out with us tractor club guys last weekend in Concord and they made it onto the website.
> 
> ...



   Yep....we had a Great time down there. I'll be makin' that an annual event If possible

Got some mighty fine GOODIES too!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

You should've seen how many people he attempted to get to part with their drink tabs/cans   

Ask The BOSSMAN


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'.....lawd it's late!!!


Mornin Jeff  Can I have yer autograph, since yer famous now  


BBQBOSS said:


> Hey everyone we have another sighting of our local celebrity!
> 
> JEff C. & J-Man came down and hung out with us tractor club guys last weekend in Concord and they made it onto the website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You should've seen how many people he attempted to get to part with their drink tabs/cans
> 
> Ask The BOSSMAN


Maybe we need to re-name him "Enviro-Man"!!   
He be saving the environment!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2010)

if this week packs much more into it than I already have lined up for me to do I can just wait til next week to sleep. I been up since 5 and behind since 4

Mornen to y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff  Can I have yer autograph, since yer famous now




Naw, it ain't me.....but J-Man purty much fits the bill, not to mention he's gonna be a MULTI-Millionaire



Keebs said:


> Maybe we need to re-name him "Enviro-Man"!!
> He be saving the environment!!



Yeah....but he's Killin' me....everytime I'm drinkin a beer, he's hoverin over me sayin "Can I have That" causing me to slug it on down and get another.



Hankus said:


> if this week packs much more into it than I already have lined up for me to do I can just wait til next week to sleep. I been up since 5 and behind since 4
> 
> Mornen to y'all



Mornin Hankus....taker easy Bro!!! I would  ya, but don't want ya to get any more behind


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> if this week packs much more into it than I already have lined up for me to do I can just wait til next week to sleep. I been up since 5 and behind since 4
> 
> Mornen to y'all


Ouch! 



Jeff C. said:


> Naw, it ain't me.....but J-Man purty much fits the bill, not to mention he's gonna be a MULTI-Millionaire
> 
> Yeah....but he's Killin' me....everytime I'm drinkin a beer, he's hoverin over me sayin "Can I have That" causing me to slug it on down and get another.


 yeah, blame da kid, BLAME DA KID!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

KEEBS
Official Stawker of Jeff C.!!

Ruh roh!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, it ain't me.....but J-Man purty much fits the bill, not to mention he's gonna be a MULTI-Millionaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I have any less time to drink I mite sober up  its so bad I dreamed I was drinkin and fell asleep doin homewerk. I mite be comin apart at the seams


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> KEEBS
> Official Stawker of Jeff C.!!
> 
> Ruh roh!!!



I seen it but ain't wanna run ya oft 

I am required to check so I know to hide when she puts my name there


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

The best scenario at the Concord Jubilee that I saw, involving J-Man and his quest for cans and tabs was a very young (maybe 16-17 yr old couple). Little girl was VERY cute thing, and Jared was a good bit taller than the boy. As they were walking by, both with a drink in their hand, Jared walked up out of nowhere(Lee can appreciate that) and said "Can I have that"? 

Should've seen the LOOK on that boys face!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> KEEBS
> Official Stawker of Jeff C.!!
> 
> Ruh roh!!!


 took ya long enough!! 



Hankus said:


> If I have any less time to drink I mite sober up  its so bad I dreamed I was drinkin and fell asleep doin homewerk. I mite be comin apart at the seams


Dang bro, you might need to take a break............ from something............. take a pic, you got so many irons in the fire it ain't even funny.................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I seen it but ain't wanna run ya oft
> 
> I am required to check so I know to hide when she puts my name there



~~~{{insert Jaws Music Here}}~~~ 




Jeff C. said:


> The best scenario at the Concord Jubilee that I saw, involving J-Man and his quest for cans and tabs was a very young (maybe 16-17 yr old couple). Little girl was VERY cute thing, and Jared was a good bit taller than the boy. As they were walking by, both with a drink in their hand, Jared walked up out of nowhere(Lee can appreciate that) and said "Can I have that"?
> 
> Should've seen the LOOK on that boys face!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I rent my home. So the idjits that rented before me, never cleaned the fireplace. I on the other hand have OCD and need everything sparkling clean. So, today I'm tackling it with a vacuum, 12 paper towel rolls, every cleaning agent known to man kind, and a prayer.
> 
> She is fun sized not short!



Vertically challenged as she calls it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> yeah, blame da kid, BLAME DA KID!!



Ya ain't tellin me nothin  and next week ain't lookin no better from here. I ain't even seein where I can get a hunt in before Saturday


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> slacker!




Nuh uhhh!!! Picked up sticks til I was blue in the face and cut 50% of da grass yesterday. Leg/Hip (whatever it is) was hurtin' last night so, took a pain pill too late in the night. Them things keep me awake.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Vertically challenged as she calls it



Ppppffftttt!!! She would love this excuse, no doubt


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> took ya long enough!!
> 
> 
> Dang bro, you might need to take a break............ from something............. take a pic, you got so many irons in the fire it ain't even funny.................



How long you had that up there???


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 19, 2010)

WOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Vertically challenged as she calls it





YaraG. said:


> Ppppffftttt!!! She would love this excuse, no doubt



Mornin' Ms Yara and Biggun!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2010)

Seth have you been drinkin the coolaid again


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Seth have you been drinkin the coolaid again



maybeee but thats not y im hollerin i killed my first hog yesterday


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> maybeee but thats not y im hollerin i killed my first hog yesterday


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> The best scenario at the Concord Jubilee that I saw, involving J-Man and his quest for cans and tabs was a very young (maybe 16-17 yr old couple). Little girl was VERY cute thing, and Jared was a good bit taller than the boy. As they were walking by, both with a drink in their hand, Jared walked up out of nowhere(Lee can appreciate that) and said "Can I have that"?
> 
> Should've seen the LOOK on that boys face!!!!





Yep and i saw her swing back by and give him the can when she was finished.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How long you had that up there???


 I'll nebertell............... 



Seth carter said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOO


Where you postin from this time??? 



Seth carter said:


> maybeee but thats not y im hollerin i killed my first hog yesterday


Congrats!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep and i saw her swing back by and give him the can when she was finished.


I'm telling you guys, Jared has a way wiff da wimmens!!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll nebertell...............
> 
> 
> Where you postin from this time???
> ...



computer lab


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> computer lab



Supposed to be werkin and he's playin. I'm almost certain he's related to Unkle Drankus


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Supposed to be werkin and he's playin. I'm almost certain he's related to Unkle Drankus


Daddy Quack & Unkle Drankus, da boy ain't got a shot in.....................


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You should've seen how many people he attempted to get to part with their drink tabs/cans
> 
> Ask The BOSSMAN


Yeah, that boy was following us around for cans all night. Too bad for him, I was drinking out of bottles


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep and i saw her swing back by and give him the can when she was finished.



She did??? 



Keebs said:


> I'm telling you guys, Jared has a way wiff da wimmens!!



That reminds me....we are overdue for some HOOTERS


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> maybeee but thats not y im hollerin i killed my first hog yesterday



 You all over this season;cool:!!  



Capt Quirk said:


> Yeah, that boy was following us around for cans all night. Too bad for him, I was drinking out of bottles


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> She did???
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me....we are overdue for some HOOTERS


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 19, 2010)

I was at my bank today; there was a short line. 

There was just one lady in front of me, an Asian lady who was 
trying to exchange yen for dollars. 
It was obvious she was a little irritated . . . She asked the 
...teller, "Why it change? Yesterday, I get two hunat dolla fo yen. Today I 
only get hunat eighty? Why it change?" 

The teller shrugged his shoulders and said, "Fluctuations." 

The Asian lady says, "Fluc you white people too


----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I was at my bank today; there was a short line.
> 
> There was just one lady in front of me, an Asian lady who was
> trying to exchange yen for dollars.
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 19, 2010)

My morning. Teenage girls will age you fast!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=577137


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I was at my bank today; there was a short line.
> 
> _There was just one lady in front of me,_ an Asian lady who was
> trying to exchange yen for dollars.
> ...





BTS Jeff Raines


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2010)

Grrrrrrrr, back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> My morning. Teenage girls will age you fast!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=577137



As soon as they hit 'bout 15!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, back to work tomorrow.



What up there....BIGSHOT!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> As soon as they hit 'bout 15!!!



Naw, our adventures started around 11 or 12. She has always brought home the strangest friends. Not quite sure where she drags 'em in from. All the drivelers are really normal compared to some of the ones she's brought by.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ain't it nice?!?!
> 
> 
> Mornin!
> ...


Still working it. Got to delete an reload then resize. I'll get'er done soon. Thanks fo da p.m



magoo said:


> Let's  make this easy....... Hey all Ya'll. You too Trap


Hey feller.



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Craig


Hi ya Snowster, Got back from the gunsmith juz now. The rear sight blade on Shannon's 30-30 broke off, and it needs a sling. Pig meat is in cooler on porch bleeding out on lotta ice. Med size one. Dressed out bout 100 lbs. Good grillin' size. The wallhanger'll come later i think. Dread a 300+ pounder to drag two mile an some outta da swamp. But i be real happy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up there....BIGSHOT!!!





Just trying to keep up with Jared if'n I'm gonna be a MULTI millionare!!



You need to get that HAWT wife of yours to join up so I can drivel wit her!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, back to work tomorrow.


 



Jeff C. said:


> As soon as they hit 'bout 15!!!


You were lucky, mine started younger than that!!



Bubbette said:


> Naw, our adventures started around 11 or 12. She has always brought home the strangest friends. Not quite sure where she drags 'em in from. All the drivelers are really normal compared to some of the ones she's brought by.


 at least she brings them by to meet you!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Still working it. Got to delete an reload then resize. I'll get'er done soon. Thanks fo da p.m
> 
> Hey feller.
> 
> Hi ya Snowster, Got back from the gunsmith juz now. The rear sight blade on Shannon's 30-30 broke off, and it needs a sling. Pig meat is in cooler on porch bleeding out on lotta ice. Med size one. Dressed out bout 100 lbs. Good grillin' size. The wallhanger'll come later i think. Dread a 300+ pounder to drag two mile an some outta da swamp. But i be real happy.


 Good Deal!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Naw, our adventures started around 11 or 12. She has always brought home the strangest friends. Not quite sure where she drags 'em in from. All the drivelers are really normal compared to some of the ones she's brought by.



You ain't met US yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just trying to keep up with Jared if'n I'm gonna be a MULTI millionare!!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get that HAWT wife of yours to join up so I can drivel wit her!!



 I'm workin on her!!! She startin' to look over my shoulder now


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Naw, our adventures started around 11 or 12. She has always brought home the strangest friends. Not quite sure where she drags 'em in from. All the drivelers are really normal compared to some of the ones she's brought by.





Jeff C. said:


> You ain't met US yet



or me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

Lunch time....then grass cuttin


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 19, 2010)

lurk lurk


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm workin on her!!! She startin' to look over my shoulder now


 Come'on MizT!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Lunch time....then grass cuttin


pork roast sammach wiff pear relish -n- mayo.......... talk about "nom, nom, nom"!!! 



Seth carter said:


> lurk lurk


 I'm gonna call your teacher!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Daddy Quack & Unkle Drankus, da boy ain't got a shot in.....................



His Daddy bein his Unkle spalins a whole bunch don't it


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> His Daddy bein his Unkle spalins a whole bunch don't it


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> His Daddy bein his Unkle _*spalins*_ a whole bunch don't it


I don't know 'bout that but it sure "splains" things to me!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I don't know 'bout that but it sure "splains" things to me!



Stoopid fone didn't help me that time


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Come'on MizT!!!
> 
> 
> pork roast sammach wiff pear relish -n- mayo.......... talk about "nom, nom, nom"!!!
> ...




Payback is a......

Raisan bran 



Keebs said:


> I don't know 'bout that but it sure "splains" things to me!



 I had 2 boys that used to work for me, that were cousin-brothers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Stoopid fone didn't help me that time



I forgot to call you back!!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 19, 2010)

Drive by !!!!    Howdy Drivelers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2010)

Hiya Duke!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 19, 2010)

'Nuder hit and run from here, afternoon folks!  

Time 4 lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Howz it hangin quackdaddy?????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Stoopid fone didn't help me that time


   




Jeff C. said:


> Payback is a......
> 
> Raisan bran
> 
> ...


OyVey...................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howz it hangin quackdaddy?????



Stuck here at home with Dawn for the last 2 days, all's she wants to do is love on me.  I'm ready to go back to work.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck here at home with Dawn for the last 2 days, all's she wants to do is love on me.  I'm ready to go back to work.



Yeah uh huh right......  

Need me to come watch after her while you are at work?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 19, 2010)

And an Afternoon Howdy,s all around.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck here at home with Dawn for the last 2 days, all's she wants to do is love on me.  I'm ready to go back to work.


~~wiping brow~~man, you have it sooooo tuff!



BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah uh huh right......
> 
> Need me to come watch after her while you are at work?


Yeah, that's the ticket, you go on down & handle that, K? 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> And an Afternoon Howdy,s all around.


Hey Kim, ask your bro 'bout an email I sent you concerning you.........................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah uh huh right......
> 
> Need me to come watch after her while you are at work?






Have at it!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck here at home with Dawn for the last 2 days, all's she wants to do is love on me. I'm ready to go back to work.


 


You ain't WORKED a day in your life feller 





BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah uh huh right......
> 
> Need me to come watch after her while you are at work?


 

Mark already does that for him. 






Hooked On Quack said:


> Have at it!!


 


well, according to Mark....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> You ain't WORKED a day in your life feller
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'll have to remember all this next time you wanna come down hunting, or fishing . . .


----------



## Otis (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll have to remember all this next time you wanna come down hunting, or fishing . . .


 


dare ya to call the game warden while I am hunting there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> dare ya to call the game warden while I am hunting there







Brother just picked up another 800 acres butting up to his place with 2 1/2 miles of river frontage!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother just picked up another 800 acres butting up to his place with 2 1/2 miles of river frontage!!



Dang, thats purty sweet...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother just picked up another 800 acres butting up to his place with 2 1/2 miles of river frontage!!



SuhWEET!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother just picked up another 800 acres butting up to his place with 2 1/2 miles of river frontage!!



Now that's the way to hunt


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> at least she brings them by to meet you!!



She didn't have a choice. We have always had a rule that no one spent the night with us and she didn't spend the night with anyone until I met a parent.



Jeff C. said:


> You ain't met US yet



Ya got indoor plumbin'? Then you're light years ahead of some of the ones she brought home.  I made her leave her flip flops in one's yard when I picked her up and she told me she had stepped in human poop.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> She didn't have a choice. We have always had a rule that no one spent the night with us and she didn't spend the night with anyone until I met a parent.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya got indoor plumbin'? Then you're light years ahead of some of the ones she brought home.  I made her leave her flip flops in one's yard when I picked her up and she told me she had stepped in human poop.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I was at my bank today; there was a short line.
> 
> There was just one lady in front of me, an Asian lady who was
> trying to exchange yen for dollars.
> ...







Jeff C. said:


> BTS Jeff Raines







Hankus said:


> Stoopid fone didn't help me that time



Your phone speaks redneckonics?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Your phone speaks redneckonics?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, thats purty sweet...





Keebs said:


> SuhWEET!!!





jmfauver said:


> Now that's the way to hunt





Next best thing to owning a plantation is having a brother that does!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Next best thing to owning a plantation is having a brother that does!!


Heck yeah!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2010)

Beer time!!


Where's Hankus??


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2010)

last puppy shots over


shes up to 30 pounds now..4-5 months old based on her losing puppy teeth...and still a clean bill of health.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone happen to see an Expedition on a rollback with the big Woodys sticker and my username on it today today?  Took em a year to get the dang thing...and in the middle of the night  

Thats one less eyesore to look at


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beer time!!
> 
> 
> Where's Hankus??


 you check the beer cooler? 



slip said:


> last puppy shots over
> 
> 
> shes up to 30 pounds now..4-5 months old based on her losing puppy teeth...and still a clean bill of health.


 good deal!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Anyone happen to see an Expedition on a rollback with the big Woodys sticker and my username on it today today?  Took em a year to get the dang thing...and in the middle of the night
> 
> Thats one less eyesore to look at


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2010)

Hideee y'all..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hideee y'all..



 How you doing?


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hideee y'all..



Hey Bro 


Hey Sista


----------



## pbradley (Oct 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro
> 
> 
> Hey Sista




*ahem*


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro
> 
> 
> Hey Sista



Ok, Izz turnin this crew over to you 2............ time to hit da clock!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> *ahem*





Phillip, you soooo bad!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

Dinner is done, kids are done with homework, house is clean, and now a nice glass of.... something to kick your rear-end!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> *ahem*






YaraG. said:


> Dinner is done, kids are done with homework, house is clean, and now a nice glass of.... something to kick your rear-end!


----------



## pbradley (Oct 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Phillip, you soooo bad!!!



why, whatever in the world makes you say that?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



Come over ... got sum for you too!!!


----------



## pbradley (Oct 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>




that's not very nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2010)

I see da' WOW's been runnin' the show in here today..


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Come over ... got sum for you too!!!


woohooo!  


pbradley said:


> that's not very nice.


Who said I was nice?  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see da' WOW's been runnin' the show in here today..


----------



## pbradley (Oct 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Who said I was nice?



I used to.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> She did???
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me....we are overdue for some HOOTERS



Let me know when ya go there Chief!


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beer time!!
> 
> 
> Where's Hankus??



 and he found me


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2010)

here's hankus!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 19, 2010)

" and in walked a man with gun in his hand and he's a looking for a you know who....."   Evening folks.   The OT monster done got me again today. Come on6:30.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I used to.



Quit picking on her or i'll, i'll, i'll 

 make ya pay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone happen to see an Expedition on a rollback with the big Woodys sticker and my username on it today today?  Took em a year to get the dang thing...and in the middle of the night
> 
> Thats one less eyesore to look at







pbradley said:


> *ahem*



You done went UNDERCOVER again, didn't ya???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see da' WOW's been runnin' the show in here today..



I let 'em, ery now and den 



boneboy96 said:


> Let me know when ya go there Chief!



Will do brotha!!



deermeat270 said:


> Hey



*BOOOMMMM!!!*


----------



## pbradley (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Quit picking on her or i'll, i'll, i'll
> 
> make ya pay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Me, pick on Snowy? Not likely.

Aside from the fact I  her, I'm also afraid of her.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 19, 2010)

Some creepy dude wants to be my friend on Facebook......we have 1 mutual friend.....Nick Baker.......


----------



## pbradley (Oct 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Some creepy dude wants to be my friend on Facebook......we have 1 mutual friend.....Nick Baker.......



Oh, sure. You had to tell ever'body. You couldn't just accept my friend request and let it go, you had to make a public spektacal out of it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Oh, sure. You had to tell ever'body. You couldn't just accept my friend request and let it go, you had to make a public spektacal out of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Some creepy dude wants to be my friend on Facebook......we have 1 mutual friend.....Nick Baker.......



I want to be yo fwiend!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I want to be yo fwiend!!!





Are you not on there already?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Are you not on there already?



I iz...but I ain't


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I iz...but I ain't



Hmmm.......missing out......


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok.........gotta go put a bunch of tombstones in the yard....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmm.......missing out......



Imon prolly tiptoe in and out ery now and then


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope ya'lls day went better than mine!
The only good thing was visiting a Wooly Booger for a few minutes after juggling the family cars around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope ya'lls day went better than mine!
> The only good thing was visiting a Wooly Booger for a few minutes after juggling the family cars around.



Nothing great by no means.....eatin' and breathin' a lot of dust and dirt while cuttin' grass, but nuttin' like yourn.

Did get a paper grocery sack full of Pecans picked-up though!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sam Adams Octoberfest.......


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok.........gotta go put a bunch of tombstones in the yard....



I haven't done that since... the last time we lived next to annoying neighbors. Their mysterious disappearance was purely coincidental


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm thinking this may be a ham and biscuits with apple butter kinda night. I took Bubbette and a box of dull knives to  Nic for some sharpening( the knives, that is).  He gave me a jarof the good stuff that he's been hiding from me ever since Snowbabe gave it to him. Oh, and i gave him a purty rock to play with, imported all the way from Savannah!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking this may be a ham and biscuits with apple butter kinda night. I took Bubbette and a box of dull knives to  Nic for some sharpening( the knives, that is).  He gave me a jarof the good stuff that he's been hiding from me ever since Snowbabe gave it to him. Oh, and i gave him a purty rock to play with, imported all the way from Savannah!



Speakin' of neighbor's.....I wonder where slip is???


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Me, pick on Snowy? Not likely.
> 
> Aside from the fact I  her, I'm also afraid of her.


I'd be too since I just barely reach her armpit ... as I was told


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sam Adams Octoberfest.......



OoOoOoOoOo take me, take me!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

Evenin` folks! Robert, good to see Miz Helen and yourself today. Stop in any time!


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2010)

Nic, i got a squirrel skin sitting under borax, but i couldnt get the tail inside out (small squirrel) so i just left it....do you think it'll dry okay? or am i better off cutting it off and just keeping the fur?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'd be too since I just barely reach her armpit ... as I was told
> 
> 
> OoOoOoOoOo take me, take me!!!!



Thought U'd never ask!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic, i got a squirrel skin sitting under borax, but i couldnt get the tail inside out (small squirrel) so i just left it....do you think it'll dry okay? or am i better off cutting it off and just keeping the fur?





If you don`t remove that tailbone, the hair will slip. And go ahead and tack the skin to a board, meat side up, scrape it well, the re-apply the borax.


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If you don`t remove that tailbone, the hair will slip. And go ahead and tack the skin to a board, meat side up, scrape it well, the re-apply the borax.



i took out the tail bone, its just a hollow tail now, but i couldnt get it inside out to apply the boax to the inside of the tail. just wasnt sure if the tail would dry on its own or rot and get stanky!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Thought U'd never ask!



 nahh you don't me. I've been told that i'm trouble ... lilltle o'le me. Could ya imagine such a thing? Not moi!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

slip said:


> i took out the tail bone, its just a hollow tail now, but i couldnt get it inside out to apply the boax to the inside of the tail. just wasnt sure if the tail would dry on its own or rot and get stanky!



Go ahead and split it from the underside, and tack it too. Then borax it and dry. it will be fine then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic, i got a squirrel skin sitting under borax, but i couldnt get the tail inside out (small squirrel) so i just left it....do you think it'll dry okay? or am i better off cutting it off and just keeping the fur?





Nicodemus said:


> If you don`t remove that tailbone, the hair will slip. And go ahead and tack the skin to a board, meat side up, scrape it well, the re-apply the borax.



Yep, the hair will fall out as the bone and tissue rots.
Slip, what i do is skin the squirrel and when you get to the tail, just start peeling it down the tailbone. If it hangs, just get an exacto knife and cut the flesh away and continue to the end of the tailbone. I like to split the skin afterwards and borax but it works either way.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking this may be a ham and biscuits with apple butter kinda night. I took Bubbette and a box of dull knives to  Nic for some sharpening( the knives, that is).  He gave me a jarof the good stuff that he's been hiding from me ever since Snowbabe gave it to him. Oh, and i gave him a purty rock to play with, imported all the way from Savannah!



Awe you gave him the rock, ty.


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Go ahead and split it from the underside, and tack it too. Then borax it and dry. it will be fine then.





rhbama3 said:


> Yep, the hair will fall out as the bone and tissue rots.
> Slip, what i do is skin the squirrel and when you get to the tail, just start peeling it down the tailbone. If it hangs, just get an exacto knife and cut the flesh away and continue to the end of the tailbone. I like to split the skin afterwards and borax but it works either way.



thanks yall


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Awe you gave him the rock, ty.



Thank you very much, Little Miss!! 



slip said:


> thanks yall




Anytime son!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you very much, Little Miss!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your welcome but I'm the wrong person to thank sir. He will be on in a little while.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Your welcome but I'm the wrong person to thank sir. He will be on in a little while.





And I will thank him as well. 

And quit sirrin` me!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And I will thank him as well.
> 
> And quit sirrin` me!!!



Little boy, youngin, toddler, baby, squirt, Nicky poo


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Little boy, youngin, toddler, baby, squirt, Nicky poo


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>




I`m at a loss for words too...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

*Keebs....slip don't want his pkg!!!*


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2010)

What it is my dribblas?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What it is my dribblas?!?!?



Fried egg sammiches and Chocolate milk....


----------



## Otis (Oct 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What it is my dribblas?!?!?


 

You sir, are an idgit.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> I`m at a loss for words too...



Do ya have a fever then? You lost for words? Did y'all hear that????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> You sir, are an idgit.



Boy, i say boy!! Hows ur male strippin neighbors and u gettin along?!,!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Do ya have a fever then? You lost for words? Did y'all hear that????



If a spider monkey from Jersey and a Wooly Booger from Jawja were to collide ........... never mind.


----------



## Otis (Oct 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Boy, i say boy!! Hows ur male strippin neighbors and u gettin along?!,!?


 

I saw them leaving out this evening, asked them if they want to bbq this weekend. To bad you won't be here!


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> *Keebs....slip don't want his pkg!!!*




mom said we you meet you some where, if thats easier.
but other then that, any day is fine, just let me know a day ahead.

sorry its taken a while to get back, dad had a 3 day weekend, wasnt sure what day flossie had to see the vet, and been trying to figure out what my sister was doing, so i didnt want to throw a day out there, and be wrong


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If a spider monkey from Jersey and a Wooly Booger from Jawja were to collide ........... never mind.



 and here I though I was safe from ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If a spider monkey from Jersey and a Wooly Booger from Jawja were to collide ........... never mind.









slip said:


> mom said we you meet you some where, if thats easier.
> but other then that, any day is fine, just let me know a day ahead.
> 
> sorry its taken a while to get back, dad had a 3 day weekend, wasnt sure what day flossie had to see the vet, and been trying to figure out what my sister was doing, so i didnt want to throw a day out there, and be wrong



No problem.........I's just tryin to get ya in twubble

I'll holler at ya soon....


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And I will thank him as well.
> 
> And quit sirrin` me!!!



You think that little chunck of stone has any flaking abilities to it ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> You think that little chunck of stone has any flaking abilities to it ?





Sonn as i heal up enough to tinker with it, I`ll let you know. Thanks Troy!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 19, 2010)

I....... like to go swimmin with bowed legged women....



everybody sing...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I....... like to go swimmin with bowed legged women....
> 
> 
> 
> everybody sing...


 
Self will be along shortly to sing harmony with you. He knows that tune well..


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No problem.........I's just tryin to get ya in twubble
> 
> I'll holler at ya soon....





Nicodemus said:


> Sonn as i heal up enough to tinker with it, I`ll let you know. Thanks Troy!!


got that tail done did, holy cow them things are skinny!


Bitteroot said:


> I....... like to go swimmin with bowed legged women....
> 
> 
> 
> everybody sing...


----------



## Otis (Oct 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Older women, are beautiful lovers
> Older women, they understand
> I've been around some, and I have discovered
> viagra does not work for me


 
​


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

morning folks...time to hit the time clock again


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 20, 2010)

Morning Peeps.  

 I could go on and on here, but why, this is place for it right, useless drivel, but it's full of it here and there and everywhere, and the best part is it only took me 15 mins to type all this for noone to read.I am going to work.   

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

Mornin`. Nice to come into a thread knowin` there ain`t a fight goin` on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 20, 2010)

Morning Nick , Kim, Mike , Slip"Sorry don't know your 1st name", and HOQ"Mil". By the Way we found the phone it was stuck under Kims passanger seat., thanks for your efforts. You can always tell the early croud.

What a dreary day. But the rain is needed. Got a nice bed of collards and needed watering.

God Bless


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Nice to come into a thread knowin` there ain`t a fight goin` on.



Dont start nuttin, wont be nuttin!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, and good morning fine gents!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Nice to come into a thread knowin` there ain`t a fight goin` on.



I been looking at some of those threads.....I thought about  taking  bets on who gets banned,but I don't wanna get banned...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I been looking at some of those threads.....I thought about  taking  bets on who gets banned,but I don't wanna get banned...





Why would you get banned?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Why would you get banned?



I thought betting on the forums was bannable!!!!...wait maybe it was you become a target for hawk throwing...either way I pass


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 20, 2010)

yawn....mornin....gotta go into work for discussion/meeting on TOC in jar testing


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I thought betting on the forums was bannable!!!!...wait maybe it was you become a target for hawk throwing...either way I pass





Nope, not me.  Some of those threads it would be better to stay here where it`s safe though.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, not me.  Some of those threads it would be better to stay here where it`s safe though.



I can say that is one thing I already figured out ...

I know when to walk away and I know when to run...and some of them I was running away from this morning.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, not me.  Some of those threads it would be better to stay here where it`s safe though.


 
But they're fun to watch...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 20, 2010)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Happy Hump Day!





Mornin` Pirate.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Happy Hump Day!



Thanks...same to you.


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Happy Hump Day!




Morning Heather


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2010)

Well ain't that just predictable..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well ain't that just predictable..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2010)

i'm just not a morning person. I wonder if they'll let me work a 10am to 2pm shift?
gotta run, ya'll have a good day!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Happy Hump Day!





Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks...same to you.





F14Gunner said:


> Morning Heather





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well ain't that just predictable..





BBQBOSS said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> i'm just not a morning person. I wonder if they'll let me work a 10am to 2pm shift?
> gotta run, ya'll have a good day!



Morning to you all....


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Pirate.




Hey Nick!


Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks...same to you.







F14Gunner said:


> Morning Heather



Good morning G!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well ain't that just predictable..







rhbama3 said:


> i'm just not a morning person. I wonder if they'll let me work a 10am to 2pm shift?
> gotta run, ya'll have a good day!



Hi Robert!  Bye Robert!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning to you all....



Hiya Mike!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well ain't that just predictable..



Why yes...yes you are.


----------



## magoo (Oct 20, 2010)

Good Mornin All Ya'll


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 20, 2010)

mornin magoo


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hiya Mike!



Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Mornins'!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 20, 2010)

mornin'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Finally gettin' a lttle rain here, very little though. This is the kind of day I love bein in the woods.....QUIETLY slippin'


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

Mmmmmm ~~stretch~~NOTHING like starting the work day with a shoulder & neck massage.... At Work!!   By a trained professional at that!! 














ok, ok, we have a health fair going on, got my BP done, a tetanus shot, lipid & glucose checked and the glorious massage!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mmmmmm ~~stretch~~NOTHING like starting the work day with a shoulder & neck massage.... At Work!!   By a trained professional at that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You all good then


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 20, 2010)

Morning everybody


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You all good then


No results of nuttin, BP was 132/80, isn't that good??  
Got a free breakfast of muffins & fruit, yeah, pretty good start to the day..............................  after an AWFUL night of having to repair fences that horses decided to run down!  Dadnabit, they'd better think twice about it today, left the water running on the ground rod all night so it better zap them suckers good if they try it today!!



Capt Quirk said:


> Morning everybody


 Mornin' Capt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Mornin' Capt.!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beer time!!
> 
> 
> Where's Hankus??



And he found me 



Mornin drivelers I jus slidin through


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And he found me
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin drivelers I jus slidin through


Yer plate still loaded??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And he found me
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin drivelers I jus *RUMBLIN* through



Fixed it fer ya!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

We're a litttle ways off, but who wants to start the next one???


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> We're a litttle ways off, but who wants to start the next one???



Just like a man.....always jumping the gun......


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs, phone call today, promise!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> We're a litttle ways off, but who wants to start the next one???






OutFishHim said:


> Just like a man.....always jumping the gun......


 



Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, phone call today, promise!!!


I ain't holding my breath..............


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mmmmmm ~~stretch~~NOTHING like starting the work day with a shoulder & neck massage.... At Work!!   By a trained professional at that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OoOoooO send them my way next!!!

Mornin Everyone...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> OoOoooO send them my way next!!!
> 
> Mornin Everyone...



Git over here quick they's packin up!!
I'm waiting to see if I win a door prize now! I nebber win nuttin!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Git over here quick they's packin up!!
> I'm waiting to see if I win a door prize now! I nebber win nuttin!



Riiiight when you're like 5hrs away!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Riiiight when you're like 5hrs away!


 I know..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Just like a man.....always jumping the gun......



PM sent.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yer plate still loaded??



Let's just say they ain't worried bout the mule



Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it fer ya!!!



Thanks bud 



YaraG. said:


> OoOoooO send them my way next!!!
> 
> Mornin Everyone...


Well looks like you're tickled pink today miz Jurzie Mornen to ya


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

Bottle of whiskey please. Throw the cap away.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Let's just say they ain't worried bout the mule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Hanky


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bottle of whiskey please. Throw the cap away.


Grab an extra mug for me, I'm joinin' ya today!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Grab an extra mug for me, I'm joinin' ya today!





Be a pleasure to have a drink with you.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 20, 2010)

HEY NICK!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> HEY NICK!!!
> 
> View attachment 563588





Be right back!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Let's just say they ain't worried bout the mule
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Nicodemus said:


> Bottle of whiskey please. Throw the cap away.



You ona BINGE???



Keebs said:


> Grab an extra MUG for me, I'm joinin' ya today!



Just remember....he said WHISKEY


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Be a pleasure to have a drink with you.


Lemme git outta my "surly" mood 'for we start or you'd change your mind............... 



SnowHunter said:


> HEY NICK!!!
> 
> View attachment 563588


 You go farmersistagirl!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Be right back!!



WATCH OUT FOR THE HOLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 20, 2010)

what shall i have for lunch today????  Barnacles, Papadeaux's or the taco soup i have in the fridge?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

Here ya go Snow. Mustard, cabbage, collards, and layin` hens.  And you can join Keebs and me. I`ll share with you too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> what shall i have for lunch today????  Barnacles, Papadeaux's or the taco soup i have in the fridge?????



They all sound good to me!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bottle of whiskey please. Throw the cap away.



Mind if i sit a spell with ya as well???


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 20, 2010)

Man, I'd be glad to join ya'll for a drink, but I gotta work til tomorrow at 8 am. 

But then....

Sat til dark thirty yesterday, Mr Duck elected not to hunt, I saw umpteen dozen squirrels, several dove but no deer. As I walked out I passed by the stand he was supposed to hunt, and swung my maglight over the food plot outta curosity.

KAZAMMMM !!!!

Headlights everywhere ! Must have been at least 8 in there.

Wanted to beat the boy down, we coulda been skinning one out had he hunted.

But, as he was doing a report for school, I couldn't say nothing.

Guess where I'm sitting tomorrow ?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bottle of whiskey please. Throw the cap away.



lord if you was closer 



Keebs said:


> Grab an extra mug for me, I'm joinin' ya today!



I heerd that 



Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Snow. Mustard, cabbage, collards, and layin` hens.  And you can join Keebs and me. I`ll share with you too.



lookin good there Nic



and you too snowy (cept I see a dog in yours and no birds  )


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Snow. Mustard, cabbage, collards, and layin` hens.  And you can join Keebs and me. I`ll share with you too.



No wonder your knee is slam wore out....tween all that, climbin, swampin, chasin chickens, and God knows what else!!! 

Purty place


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Man, I'd be glad to join ya'll for a drink, but I gotta work til tomorrow at 8 am.
> 
> But then....
> 
> ...



do I get two guesses


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> HEY NICK!!!
> 
> View attachment 563588



Looks gooood Snowy....take care of dem KNEES!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Snow. Mustard, cabbage, collards, and layin` hens.  And you can join Keebs and me. I`ll share with you too.



What, no Guineas? Looks like a nice little spread though!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> and you too snowy (cept I see a dog in yours and no birds  )



Leave my pup Splat outa this


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What, no Guineas? Looks like a nice little spread though!





I got soft-hearted a while back and offered to let The Redhead get some guineas. I even offered to go get em, and deliver the precious little darlins` back home, safe and sound. 


She declined...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I got soft-hearted a while back and offered to let The Redhead get some guineas. I even offered to go get em, and deliver the precious little darlins` back home, safe and sound.
> 
> 
> She declined............... Then I woke up from that dream


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs, your phone is fixin` to ring. First lesson in Renegade 101 comin` up...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 20, 2010)

werk is killin me this week.  I get just enough time to read but when I go to reply, time to work agian.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

DADBLAME small motors


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, your phone is fixin` to ring. First lesson in Renegade 101 comin` up...


 Can't wait for the Advanced/one on one(two counting the Redhead) lessons now!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Monday Oct 18 2010,  Shannon and I*


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome Craig!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Awesome Craig!!!



Indeed....Shannon looks like she is doin a great job with that Ka-nife

Wtg Craig!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2010)

good job, Shannon and HT!!
okay, home from work and time to crash for a few!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, hey i know it's not a wall hanger, but it's a start to the season.  Good training for my daughter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Thanks guys, hey i know it's not a wall hanger, but it's a start to the season.  Good training for my daughter.



Ain't gotta be a wallhanger to eat good


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Thanks guys, hey i know it's not a wall hanger, but it's a start to the season. _* Good training for my daughter.*_


Good Father/Daughter time, period!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't gotta be a wallhanger to eat good





Keebs said:


> Good Father/Daughter time, period!!


Yep, you right. Well, work time starts soon. Ya'll take care. Have a good'en.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice one Craig!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

Whew son its hot in this attic. Sweat rollin off me like the river off the falls.

I need a break and a cold one


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice little piggie HT and Shannon!  Congrats.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Snow. Mustard, cabbage, collards, and layin` hens.  And you can join Keebs and me. I`ll share with you too.



Dang yers looks so organized and purty  Makes mine look pitiful.. but, first year for me REALLY doin the garden thing... 

Next year... look out... I'm gonna have greens rivalin yours


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 20, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> View attachment 563596
> 
> View attachment 563597
> 
> ...



WOOOHOOO!!!!! Congrats to you and the Lil huntress!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> WOOOHOOO!!!!! Congrats to you and the Lil huntress!!!




Hey Snowy, here's one for you to field...............

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5427410&postcount=1


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hope the grass is nice and green for everyone today!


----------



## baldfish (Oct 20, 2010)

Where's everbody at
I see the midgit lurking cat got your tongue yara


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Hope the grass is nice and green for everyone today!



Should've waited til today to cut it....got just enough rain last night to hold down the dust....Lawd, I was wrapped up in it yesterday.



baldfish said:


> Where's everbody at
> I see the midgit lurking cat got your tongue yara



Workin on a Blower carburetor......had water in the gas....still ain't got it cleared

It's about to drive me to drinkin' again


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Where's everbody at
> I see the midgit lurking cat got your tongue yara



I is here...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Should've waited til today to cut it....got just enough rain last night to hold down the dust....Lawd, I was wrapped up in it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carburetor, drive, drinkin ,again. Yep I followed ya


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Where's everbody at
> I see the midgit lurking cat got your tongue yara



No lurking just studying hard. How's everyone this fine afternoon?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No lurking just studying hard. How's everyone this fine afternoon?



Don't go overboard studying Yara.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2010)

what it is, what it was, what it will be?
Bubbette is thinking crab legs for dinner sounds good. I do too!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what it is, what it was, what it will be?
> Bubbette is thinking crab legs for dinner sounds good. I do too!



What time is dinner?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I is here...



Sup Biggun!?!?! Did you see the Crackerdave question fer ya in the Campfire??



Hankus said:


> Carburetor, drive, drinkin ,again. Yep I followed ya



Was I that obvious???



YaraG. said:


> No lurking just studying hard. How's everyone this fine afternoon?



PURTYYYYYY GOOOOOOD!!!



rhbama3 said:


> what it is, what it was, what it will be?
> Bubbette is thinking crab legs for dinner sounds good. I do too!



MMMMMMMM......does sound good.....doin' skrimp po-boys here


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 20, 2010)

Y'all hurry up and finish out these last 13 posts...I'm in the closing mood today!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup Biggun!?!?! Did you see the Crackerdave question fer ya in the Campfire??



No what question? where?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Y'all hurry up and finish out these last 13 posts...I'm in the closing mood today!



This are drivelers, they are in a different time zone.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Y'all hurry up and finish out these last 13 posts...I'm in the closing mood today!


My contribution to the cause!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No what question? where?



I found it


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> This are drivelers, they are in a different time zone.





boneboy96 said:


> Y'all hurry up and finish out these last 13 posts...I'm in the closing mood today!



We working it boss...we working it


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My contribution to the cause!!


 mine too! 



jsullivan03 said:


>


Oh man, LOVE that avatar!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh man, LOVE that avatar!!!



It is a contest between yours and Sulli's avatar...They both cute


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mine too!
> 
> 
> Oh man, LOVE that avatar!!!




I was gonna change to a Halloween avatar, but i came across this one today.  I'll scare folks with the Halloween one next week.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It is a contest between yours and Sulli's avatar...They both cute






jsullivan03 said:


> I was gonna change to a Halloween avatar, but i came across this one today.  I'll scare folks with the Halloween one next week.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

Who's


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

gonna open


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

the next one???


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

you are Keebs


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey, we done made it past a 1000 post, YEEEEEE HAAAAAAA


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Y'all hurry up and finish out these last 13 posts...I'm in the closing mood today!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> This are drivelers, they are in a different time zone.



Where you guys at now....Slackers


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Hey, we done made it past a 1000 post, YEEEEEE HAAAAAAA



We did didn't we


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Where you guys at now....Slackers



I lost boneboy.  


Hey boneboy, where did you go?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I lost boneboy.
> 
> 
> Hey boneboy, where did you go?



Sorry....tending to a medical emergency here at work!    Good work there tripod!


----------

